# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Deklarata e pavarësisë së Kosovës

## Albo

*Deklarata e Pavarësisë së Kosovës*

Të mbledhur në mbledhje të jashtëzakonshme më 17 shkurt 2008, në kryeqytetin e Kosovës, në Prishtinë, 

Duke iu përgjigjur thirrjes së popullit për të ndërtuar një shoqëri që respekton dinjitetin njerëzor dhe afirmon krenarinë dhe synimet e qytetarëve të saj,

Të zotuar për tu përballur më trashëgiminë e dhembshme të së kaluarës së afërt në frymë të pajtimit dhe faljes,

Të përkushtuar ndaj mbrojtjes, promovimit dhe respektimit të diversitetit të popullit tonë,

Duke riafirmuar dëshirën tonë për tu integruar plotësisht në familjen euroatlantike të demokracive,

Duke vërejtur se Kosova është një rast special që del nga shpërbërja jokonsensuale e Jugosllavisë dhe nuk është presedan për cilëndo situatë tjetër,

Duke rikujtuar vitet e konfliktit dhe dhunës në Kosovë që shqetësuan ndërgjegjen e të gjithë popujve të civilizuar,

Mirënjohës që bota intervenoi më 1999 duke hequr në këtë mënyrë qeverisjen e Beogradit mbi Kosovën, dhe vendosur Kosovën nën administrimin e përkohshëm të Kombeve të Bashkuara,

Krenarë që Kosova që atëherë ka zhvilluar institucione funksionale, multietnike të demokracisë që shprehin lirisht vullnetin e qytetarëve tanë,

Duke rikujtuar vitet e negociatave të sponsorizuara ndërkombëtarisht ndërmjet Beogradit dhe Prishtinës mbi çështjen e statusit tonë të ardhshëm politik,

Duke shprehur keqardhje që nuk u arrit asnjë rezultat i pranueshëm për të dyja palët përkundër angazhimit të mirëfilltë të udhëheqësve tanë,

Duke konfirmuar se rekomandimet e të Dërguarit Special të Kombeve të Bashkuara, Martti Ahtisaari, i ofrojnë Kosovës një kornizë gjithëpërfshirëse për zhvillimin e saj të ardhshëm, dhe janë në vijë me standardet më të larta europiane për të drejtat të njeriut dhe qeverisjen e mirë, 

Të vendosur që ta shohim statusin tonë të zgjidhur në mënyrë që ti jipet popullit tonë qartësi mbi të ardhmen e vet, të shkohet përtej konflikteve të së kaluarës dhe të realizohet potenciali i plotë demokratik i shoqërisë sonë,

Duke nderuar të gjithë burrat dhe gratë që bënë sakrifica të mëdha për të ndërtuar një të ardhme më të mirë për Kosovën,

1. Ne, udhëheqësit e popullit tonë, të zgjedhur në mënyrë demokratike, nëpërmjet kësaj Deklarate shpallim Kosovën shtet të pavarur dhe sovran. Kjo shpallje pasqyron vullnetin e popullit tonë dhe është në pajtueshmëri të plotë me rekomandimet e të Dërguarit Special të Kombeve të Bashkuara, Martti Ahtisaari, dhe Propozimin e tij Gjithëpërfshirës për Zgjidhjen e Statusit të Kosovës.

2. Ne shpallim Kosovën një republikë demokratike, laike dhe multietnike, të udhëhequr nga parimet e jodiskriminimit dhe mbrojtes së barabartë sipas ligjit. Ne do të mbrojmë dhe promovojmë të drejtat e të gjitha komuniteteve në Kosovë dhe krijojmë kushtet e nevojshme për pjesëmarrjen e tyre efektive në proceset politike dhe vendimmarrëse.

3. Ne pranojmë plotësisht obligimet për Kosovën të përmbajtura në Planin e Ahtisarit, dhe mirëpresim kornizën që ai propozon për të udhëhequr Kosovën në vitet në vijim. Ne do të zbatojmë plotësisht ato obligime, përfshirë miratimin prioritar të legjislacionit të përfshirë në Aneksin XII të tij, veçanërisht atë që mbron dhe promovon të drejtat e komuniteteve dhe pjesëtarëve të tyre.

4. Ne do të miratojmë sa më shpejt që të jetë e mundshme një kushtetutë që mishëron zotimin tonë për të respektuar të drejtat e njeriut dhe liritë themelore të të gjithë qytetarëve tanë, posaçërisht ashtu siç definohen me Konventën Europiane për të Drejtat e Njeriut. Kushtetuta do të inkorporojë të gjitha parimet relevante të Planit të Ahtisaarit dhe do të miratohet nëpërmjet një procesi demokratik dhe të kujdesshëm.

5. Ne mirëpresim mbështetjen e vazhdueshme të bashkësisë ndërkombëtare për zhvillimin tonë demokratik nëpërmjet të pranive ndërkombëtare të themeluara në Kosovë në bazë të Rezolutës 1244 të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara (1999). Ne ftojmë dhe mirëpresim një prani ndërkombëtare civile për të mbikëqyrur zbatimin e Planit të Ahtisaarit dhe një mision të sundimit të ligjit të udhëhequr nga Bashkimi Europian. Ne, po ashtu, ftojmë dhe mirëpresim NATO-n që të mbajë rolin udhëheqës në praninë ndërkombëtare ushtarake dhe të zbatojë përgjegjësitë që i janë dhënë sipas Rezolutës 1244 të Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara (1999) dhe Planit të Ahtisaarit, deri në atë kohë kur institucionet e Kosovës do të jenë në gjendje të marrin këto përgjegjësi. Ne do të bashkëpunojmë plotësisht më këto prani në Kosovë për të siguruar paqen, prosperitetin dhe stabilitetin në të ardhmen në Kosovë.

6. Për arsye të kulturës, gjeografisë dhe historisë, ne besojmë se e ardhmja jonë është në familjen europiane. Për këtë arsye, ne shpallim synimin tonë për të marrë të gjitha hapat e nevojshëm për të siguruar anëtarësim të plotë në Bashkimin Europian sapo që të jetë e mundshme dhe për të zbatuar reformat e kërkuara për integrim europian dhe euroatlantik.

7. Ne i shprehim mirënjohje Organizatës së Kombeve të Bashkuara për punën që ka bërë për të na ndihmuar në rimëkëmbjen dhe rindërtimin pas lufte dhe ndërtimin e institucioneve të demokracisë. Ne jemi të përkushtuar të punojmë në mënyrë konstruktive me Organizatën e Kombeve të Bashkuara gjersa ajo vazhdon punën e saj në periudhën në vijim.

8. Me pavarësinë vie detyra e anëtarësisë së përgjegjshme në bashkësinë ndërkombëtare. Ne e pranojmë plotësisht këtë detyrë dhe do ti përmbahemi parimeve të Kartës së Kombeve të Bashkuara, Aktin Final të Helsinkit, akteve tjera të Organizatës për Siguri dhe Bashkëpunim në Europë, obligimeve ligjore ndërkombëtare dhe parimeve të marrëdhënieve të mira ndërkombëtare që shënojnë marrëdhëniet ndërmjet shteteve. Kosova do të ketë kufijtë e saj ndërkombëtarë ashtu siç janë paraparë në Aneksin VIII të Planit të Ahtisaarit, dhe do të respektojë plotësisht sovranitetin dhe integritetin territorial të të gjithë fqinjve tanë. Kosova, po ashtu, do të përmbahet nga kërcënimi apo përdorimi i forcës në cilëndo mënyrë që është jokonsistente me qëllimet e Kombeve të Bashkuara.

9. Ne, nëpërmjet kësaj Deklarate, marrim obligimet ndërkombëtare të Kosovës, përfshirë ato të arritura në emrin tonë nga Misioni i Administratës së Përkohshme të Kombeve të Bashkuara në Kosovë (UNMIK), si dhe obligimet e traktateve dhe obligimet tjera të ish-Republikës Socialiste Federative të Jugosllavisë ndaj të cilave obligohemi si ish-pjesë konstituive, përfshirë konventat e Vjenës për marrëdhëniet diplomatike dhe konsullore. Ne do të bashkëpunojmë plotësisht me Tribunalin Penal Ndërkombëtar për ish-Jugosllavinë. Ne synojmë të kërkojmë anëtarësim në organizatat ndërkombëtare, në të cilat Kosova do të synojë të kontribuojë për qëllime të paqes dhe stabilitetit ndërkombëtar.

10. Kosova shpall zotimin e saj ndaj paqes dhe stabilitetit në rajonin tonë të Europës Juglindore. Pavarësia jonë e sjell në fund procesin e shpërbërjes së dhunshme të Jugosllavisë. Gjersa ky proces ka qenë i dhembshëm, ne do të punojmë pa pushim për ti kontribuar një pajtimi që do të lejonte Europën Juglindore të shkojë përtej konflikteve të së kaluarës dhe të farkojë lidhje të reja rajonale të bashkëpunimit. Për këtë arsye, do të punojmë së bashku me fqinjtë tanë për të avansuar të ardhmen tonë të përbashkët europiane.

11. Ne shprehim, në veçanti, dëshirën tonë për të vendosur marrëdhënie të mira me të gjithë fqinjtë tanë, përfshirë Republikën e Serbisë, me të cilën kemi marrëdhënie historike, tregtare dhe shoqërore, të cilat synojmë ti zhvillojmë më tej në të ardhmen e afërt. Ne do të vazhdojmë përpjekjet tona për ti kontribuar marrëdhënieve të fqinjësisë dhe bashkëpunimit me Republikën e Serbisë duke promovuar pajtimin ndërmjet popujve tanë.

12. Ne, nëpërmjet kësaj, afirmojmë në mënyrë të qartë, specifike dhe të parevokueshme se Kosova do të jetë ligjërisht e obliguar të plotësojë dispozitatat e përmbajtura në këtë Deklaratë, përshirë këtu veçanërisht obligimet e saj nga Plani i Ahtisaarit. Në të gjitha këto çështje, ne do të veprojmë në pajtueshmëri në parimet e së drejtës ndërkombëtare dhe rezolutat e Këshillit të Sigurimit të Kombeve të Bashkuara, përfshirë Rezolutën 1244 (1999). Ne shpallim publikisht se të gjitha shtetet kanë të drejtën të mbështeten në këtë Deklaratë, dhe i bëjmë apel të na ofrojnë përkrahjen dhe mbështetjen e tyre.

Kuvendi i Kosovës

----------


## Albo

*Kosova u shpall shtet i pavarur dhe sovran*

Prishtinë, 17 shkurt - Deputetët e Kuvendit të Kosovës njëzëri miratuan Deklaratën e Pavarësisë duke e bërë Kosovën shtetin më të ri në botë. Nga dita e sotme vendi ynë quhet *Republika e Kosovës*, e cila është shprehje dhe mishërim i aspiratave të shumë brezave për liri dhe pavarësi. Pro deklaratës votuan 109 deputetë të pranishëm në sallë nga gjithsej 120 sa ka Kuvendi i Kosovës. Nuk ishin të pranishëm deputetët serbë. Pas miratimit Deklaratës së Pavarësisë për Kosovën shtet të pavarur, sovran dhe demokratik, deputetët do të miratojnë edhe simbolet shtetërore, flamurin dhe stemën. 

Kuvendi i Kosoves

----------


## Albo

*FJALË E PRESIDENTIT FATMIR SEJDIU NË DITËN E SHPALLJES SË PAVARËSISË SË KOSOVËS*  

Prishtinë, 17 shkurt 2008; Salla 1 Tetori I nderuar kryetar i Kuvendit të Kosovës, z. Jakup Krasniqi, I nderuar kryeministër i Kosovës, z. Hashim Thaçi, Të nderuar deputetë e ministra të Kuvendit të Kosovës, E nderuara familje e Presidentit Rugova, 

E nderuara familje Jashari, 

Të nderuara familje të dëshmorëve të Kosovës,

Të nderuar përfaqësues të institucioneve të vendit,

Të nderuar përfaqësues të misioneve diplomatike në Kosovë,

Qytetarë të dashur të Republikës së Kosovës,

Zonja dhe zotërinj,

Po flas para jush si President i Republikës së Kosovës të shpallur pasditen e sotme, kësaj të diele të 17 shkurtit të vitit 2008. 

Siç e thashë sot në fjalën time në Kuvend, dita e sotme e ndan historinë e Kosovës në dysh; në epokat para dhe pas pavarësisë. Pavarësinë e Kosovës e kanë krijuar breza të tërë heronjësh të kënduar e të pakënduar me veprën e tyre jetësore, me punën e palodhshme e sakrificat që kanë bërë. Pavarësinë e shpallëm para botës ne, populli i Kosovës, afër dy milionë e gjysmë njerëz, përmes përfaqësuesve të popullit, të deputetëve të kësaj legjislature, tash të Republikës së Kosovës, ngritën dorën në mbështetje të Deklaratës së Pavarësisë. Mëvetësinë tonë e shpallëm para botës dhe me bekimin e saj, në mes miqësh tanë, që u gjetën pranë nesh para një dekade, kur e keqja kishte përlarë këtë pjesë të Ballkanit, por edhe më vonë, në këto vite të rimëkëmbjes së jetës shoqërore, ekonomike e politike të vendit tonë të shkatërruar nga okupimi e lufta. Në këtë fillim të shekullit të ri, të mileniumit të tretë, po hyjmë në familjen e madhe, në gjirin e kombeve të lira të botës, me pavarësi – si të barabartë.

Për t’u bërë shtet më vete, komb në kuptimin politik të fjalës, Kosova ka kaluar nëpër histori përpjekjesh e vuajtjesh gjatë ekzistencës së vet, shpeshëherë në luftë për identitet politik, kulturor e historik si entitet më vete. Perandori të mëdha e të vogla prej antike e këndej janë ngritur, kanë lulëzuar, e kanë rënë, ndërsa Kosova – si Dardani antike apo si njësi me identitet të veçantë përgjatë historisë – ka ruajtur substancën e vet me bazë shumicën parashqiptare e shqiptare, dhe me pakicat etnike, që kanë jetuar këtu nëpër shekuj përgjatë evolucionit historik të kësaj hapësire gjeografike e politike.

Pavarësinë e Kosovës e shpallëm sot, kur sapo janë mbushur dy vjet nga vdekja e Ibrahim Rugovës, burrit më të madh të Kosovës, themeltarit të shtetit tonë. Rugova, Ati i Kombit tonë, në kuptimin politik të fjalës, dhe Adem Jashari, komandanti legjendar i Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës, që mbush muajin tjetër 10 vjet të jetës në amshim, pasi ra në altarin e lirisë në Prekaz, përbëjnë binomin e pandashëm të pavarësisë së Kosovës. Ibrahim Rugova e nxori Kosovën prej kaosit në organizim, me rend të brendshëm demokratik e me struktura elementare shtetërore, deri edhe me përfaqësim diplomatik në bërthamë. Me këto dhe veprime të tjera ai ngriti dhe promovoi kulturën shtetformuese të Kosovës. Veprimi dhe organizimi kanë qenë palca kurrizore e aksionit politik të Ibrahim Rugovës, të Lidhjes Demokratike të Kosovës (LDK), të lëvizjes më të organizuar shtetformuese që kanë pasur shqiptarët në historinë e vet moderne, amën e shtetit të Kosovës dhe të pluralizmit politik të vendit tonë, dhe të Ushtrisë Çlirimtare të Kosovës (UÇK), organizimit më të suksesshëm të vullnetit luftarak të popullit tonë për liri dhe mëvetësi. Veprimtaria e lëvizjes politike që drejtoi Rugova ka qenë vetë lufta totale politike me organizim, i cili ka shtruar rrugën për të mbramen: për luftën me armë për liri e për ekzistencë njerëzore e nacionale, emblemë e përjetshme e së cilës mbetet komandanti Adem Jashari.

Çfarë shteti të Kosovës po krijojmë? Nëse jo në versionin idealist të Rugovës, të ideologut të pavarësisë së Kosovës, e të luftëtarëve me armë, shteti më i ri në Evropë e në botë po ndërtohet mbi themelet që kishte vënë Republika e Kosovës, e ngjyer me sakrificën e brezave e me gjakun e rreth 15.000 kosovarëve që ranë në altarin e lirisë në fund të shekullit të kaluar, para më pak se një dekade. Kjo Kosovë është shtëpi e të gjithëve, e shqiptarëve shumicë dërmuese dhe e të gjitha komuniteteve pakicë, duke përfshirë edhe serbët, me paqe të brendshme e raporte miqësore me fqinjtë, pjesë e Unionit Evropian dhe NATO-s dhe me marrëdhënie speciale me Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës. 

Të dashur qytetarë të Republikës së Kosovës.

Zonja dhe zotërinj,

Kosova do të gjendet prej sot në hartën politike të botës. Synimi historik i popullit të Kosovës u realizua. Ëndrra jonë shekullore u bë realitet. Ne marrim atributet e nderit, por edhe përgjegjësitë që i takojnë shtetit, pas një ndërmarrjeje shtetformuese shumë të veçantë që e bën rastin e Kosovës sui generis. Këto përgjegjësi i marrim para të gjithë qytetarëve tanë, por edhe para bashkësisë ndërkombëtare. Tash vazhdon jeta me sprovat e ditëve, të javëve, të muajve, të viteve, e të dekadave që ka përpara ky brez i njerëzve tanë, i shtetasve të Republikës së Kosovës, që kanë fatin të jenë bashkëkohës të shpalljes së Deklaratës së Pavarësisë. Ne besojmë se trashëgimtarët tanë do të kenë arsye të ndihen krenarë me paraardhësit e vet, me vizionin e tyre për jetën e re të kombit tonë, me shpirtin e tyre fisnik, me frymën e tyre të paqes, të farkuar në vazhdën e stuhive barbare, të mizorive e të krimeve të luftës që prodhoi e keqja e fundshekullit të XX.

Kosova shtet po lind sot me ode gëzimi për shumicën dërrmuese të popullit tonë. Mirëpo, duhet pranuar se një pjesë e bashkëqytetarëve tanë, e shtetasve të Republikës sonë të re, nuk e kanë pritur lindjen e këtij shteti me entuziazëm. Disa e kanë pritur edhe me drojë. E bëjmë të qartë dhe e themi zëshëm dhe solemnisht: Liria jonë do të jetë e të gjithëve! Liria jonë s’mund të jetë kërcënim për askë, aq më pak për bashkëqytetarët tanë. Kësaj lirie të përbashkët i kërcënohet vetëm paragjykimi i atyre që e kanë parë shoqërinë tonë nga prizmi i dominimit. Kosova e re është arenë e barazisë së të gjithëve, jo e dominimit të askujt mbi askë. Kjo është besa jonë, e njerëzve të mirë të Kosovës dhe e institucioneve të saj, që do të shenjtërohet edhe me Kushtetutën e Republikës, e cila do të miratohet nga Kuvendi pas disa javësh. Bashkë me Kushtetutën dhe krahas me të do të miratohet edhe korpusi i ligjeve që përplotëson kornizën ligjore të Republikës së Kosovës, që, sipas nenit të parë të Kushtetutës së saj, është “shtet i pavarur, sovran, demokratik, unik, dhe i pandashëm”. Një pjesë e këtij korpusi tashmë është miratuar nga legjislatura e përparshme e Kuvendit. Kjo dëshmon se përkushtimi i kosovarëve për këtë rend të ri të brendshëm të Kosovës nuk determinohet nga përbërja e një legjislature, apo e një Qeverie të Kosovës. Ky përkushtim është më i madh se rezultati i stinëve politike, i cikleve demokratike, nëpër të cilat do të kalojë Republika jonë.

Republika e Kosovës do të kërkojë kulm të ri në Unionin Evropian dhe në NATO. Integrimi ynë do të shkojë natyrshëm sepse me vlera të veta, Kosova kulturalisht bën pjesë në këtë familje që moti. Tashti na duhet edhe integrimi politik për të siguruar mundësi që potencialet njerëzore e materiale të vendit tonë të vihen në shërbim të zhvillimit të gjithanshëm shoqëror e ekonomik të vendit tonë.

Pavarësia e Kosovës e bën të mundshme pjesëmarrjen e vendit tonë në proceset ekonomike globale, të cilat shkojnë nëpër bashkëpunime rajonale dhe multilaterale fillimisht. Vendi ynë do të krijojë mundësi për jetë më të mirë për të gjithë qytetarët e vendit, sepse shteti ynë do të jetë partner sovran në marrëdhëniet me të tjerët, në mbrojtje të vlerave e të qytetarëve të vet, duke respektuar dhe promovuar vlerave universale në udhën e progresit për të gjithë.

Institucionet e përkohshme vetëqeverisëse të Kosovës – IPVQ, siç janë quajtur me një akronim jo fort kumbues – Republika i shndërron në institucione të përkohshme që s’do të quhen të përkohshme, por as të përhershme. E përhershme është tani vetëm Republika – është liria e Kosovës.

E përjetshme qoftë Republika e Kosovës! Sot e për mot një ode gëzimi për ne vdektarët, për kalimtarët e kësaj bote.

Republika e Kosovës kërkon përqafimin e botës. 

Ju falemnderit!

Presidenti i Kosovës

Dr. Fatmir Sejdiu

----------


## Albo

*Fjala e Presidentit dr. Fatmir Sejdiu në Parlamentin e Kosovës në ditën e shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Kosovës * 

 

I nderuar Kryetar i Kuvendit të Kosovës, z. Jakup Krasniqi, I nderuar Kryeministër i Kosovës, z. Hashim Thaçi, Të nderuar deputetë dhe ministra, E nderuara familje e Presidentit Rugova, 

E nderuara familje Jashari,
Të nderuar përfaqësues të institucioneve të Kosovës,
Të nderuar përfaqësues të misioneve diplomatike në Kosovë,
Të nderuar qytetarë të Kosovës,
Poštovani poslanici,
Poštovani gradjani Kosova,
Zonja dhe Zotërinj,

Dita e sotme e ndan historinë e Kosovës në dysh: në epokat para dhe pas pavarësisë. Pavarësinë e Kosovës e kanë krijuar breza të tërë me veprën e tyre jetësore, me punë të palodhshme dhe me sakrificat që kanë bërë. Pavarësinë tonë po e shpallim para dhe me bekimin e botës, në mes miqsh tanë që u gjetën pranë nesh gjatë dekadave e sidomos para një dekade kur e keqja kishte përfshirë këtë pjesë të Ballkanit. Po të njejtit miq ishin me ne edhe gjatë rimëkëmbjes së pasluftës, rindërtimit të vendit të shkatërruar nga lufta dhe okupimi.

Sot, kujtojmë shumë sakrifica që i kanë paraprirë kësaj dite të jashtëzakonshme. I kujtojmë nënat dhe baballarët të cilët përjetuan vështirësi të papërshkrueshme në mënyrë që bijtë dhe bijat e tyre të mund të jetonin të lirë. Sot, kujtojmë Presidentin Ibrahim Rugova, udhëheqësin e madh dhe themeltarin e shtetit tone, i cili e nxorri Kosovën nga kaosi në rend demokratik. Sot, kujtojmë Adem Jasharin dhe Ushtrinë Çlirimtare të Kosovës që e çuan tutje vullnetin e popullit të Kosovës për të qenë të lirë. Poashtu kujtojmë edhe fqinjtë tanë të të gjitha përkatësive etnike, ideologjike e religjioze të cilët na dolën në ndihmë gjatë viteve të represionit dhe luftës. I kujtojmë të gjitha këto jo në shenjë hakmarrjeje për të kaluarën e dhunshme, por për të ndërtuar një të ardhme plot besim që do të ofrojë ambient për pajtim dhe falje.

Këto ngjarje të madhërishme të historisë sonë – sakrificat tona, si dhe shpresat dhe arritjet tona – na kanë sjellë sot këtu për të shpallur pavarësinë tonë. Kjo shpallje e pavarësisë është vullnet i popullit. Është rrjedhojë morale dhe logjike e historisë sonë dhe është në pajtueshmëri të plotë me rekomandimet e të Dërguarit Special Marti Ahtisari. Pavarësia e Kosovës shënon fundin e procesit të gjatë të shpërbërjes së Jugosllavisë. Pas dy vitesh angazhimi në negociata të mirëfillta mbi statusin me Beogradin dhe përkundër angazhimit serioz dhe konstruktiv të Ekipit të Unitetit të Kosovës, arritja e një zgjidhjeje të pranueshme për dy palët nuk ishte e mundshme. Prandaj, u desh të vepronim për t’i ofruar popullit tonë një perspektivë të qartë me qëllim të avancimit të zhvillimit tonë politik, shoqëror dhe ekonomik. 

Vizioni ynë për Kosovën është shumë i qartë.

Dëshirojmë që Kosovën ta ndërtojmë mbi parimet fundamentale demokratike. Kjo do të thotë se Kosova do të jetë një shtet demokratik, shumetnik, i integruar në rajon, me marrëdhënie të mira fqinjësore me shtetet përreth, një shtet që lëviz shpejt drejt anëtarësimit të plotë në Bashkësinë Euro-atlantike. Populli i Kosovës është përcaktuar dhe dëshiron një të ardhme evropiane për vendin e vet. 

Propozimi gjithëpërfshirës për zgjidhjen e statusit të Kosovës në mars të vitit të kaluar ka marrë edhe përkrahjen e Kuvendit të Kosovës. Kjo pako u jep serbëve por edhe pakicave tjera: turqve, boshnjakëve, romëve, ashkalinjëve dhe egjiptasve, garancë të fuqishme për mbrojtjen e të drejtave të tyre kulturore e politike, që në shumë pika tejkalojnë edhe standardet më të avancuara ndërkombëtare për të drejtat e pakicave. Kushtetuta e Republikës së Kosovës u garanton komuniteteve pakicë pjesëmarrje të gjithanshme dhe kuptimplote në vendimmarrje. 

Të nderuar pjesëmarrës të kësaj seance historike të Kuvendit të Kosovës,

Prioritet nacional për Republikën e Kosovës në javët dhe muajt e ardhshëm është zbatimi i plotë i Planit të Ahtisarit. Shumë shpejt synojmë të miratojmë ligjet dhe Kushtetutën e re të Kosovës e cila mishëron edhe parimet e Ahtisarit. E gjithë kjo do të pasohet me veprime konkrete në terren për zbatimin e dispozitave që përmban plani i Presidentit Ahtisari. 

Kosova me aktin e sotëm poashtu po merr përgjegjësitë që i takojnë si shtet. Në të njëjtën kohë, Kosova rithekson përkushtimin për bashkëpunim të ngushtë me Bashkësinë Ndërkombëtare për ndërtimin e një shteti në pajtim me normat dhe parimet më të avancuara të demokracisë. Për këtë qëllim Kosova mirëpret vendosjen e pranisë civile ndërkombëtare, e cila do të mbështesë zhvillimin e mëtejmë demokratik të vendit tonë por, edhe do të mbikëqyrë zbatimin e Planit të Ahtisarit. Në veçanti, vlerësojmë gatishmërinë e BE-së për të marrë një rol më të madh në Kosovë. Poashtu mirëpresim vazhdimin e pranisë ushtarake të trupave të NATO-s. Zotohemi se do të bashkëpunojmë ngushtë me përfaqësuesit civilë dhe ushtarakë në Kosovë. 

Jemi të vetëdijshëm se pjesëtarë të komuniteteve pakicë në Kosovë e shikojnë pavarësinë me frikë dhe skepsë. Ne do të bëjmë çmos që të sigurohemi se të drejtat, kultura dhe prona e tyre do të respektohen në mënyrë rigoroze në Kosovën e pavarur. 


Poštovani gradjani Kosova,
Poštovani poslanici,

Još jednom želim da iskoristim ovu svečanu priliku da ponovo pozivam sve gradjane Kosova, pre svega gradjane srpske zajednice na Kosovu da daju svoj doprinos u zajedničkoj izgradnji jednog Evropskog Kosova u kojem svaki gradjanin će se osećati u svojoj kući. Kosovo je podjednako vaša kuća i vaša domovina. Vaša prava i prava pripandika drugih zajednica u nezavisnom Kosovu biće stalna obaveza naših državnih intitucija. Srpsko kulturno i religiozno nasledje biće potpuno zaštićeno. Vas etnički i jezični identitet biče potpuno poštovan. A to čemo ostvariti zajedničkim radom u svakodnevnom životu i u institucijama Kosova.

Të nderuar deputetë, 

Duam të theksojmë fuqishëm se Kosova dëshiron marrëdhënie të fqinjësisë së mirë edhe me Serbinë mbi bazën e respektimit të ndërsjellë. Shpresojmë se synimi ynë për të normalizuar marrëdhëniet me Beogradin sa më shpejt që të jetë e mundur do të përkrahet edhe nga Serbia. 

Jemi mirënjohës për rolin dhe punën që ka bërë OKB-ja në rindërtimin e Kosovës së pasluftës. OKB-ja do të vazhdojë të luajë një rol në Kosovë për aq kohë sa Rezoluta 1244 do të jetë në fuqi. Do të vazhdojmë të bashkëpunojmë me OKB-në për të avancuar qëllimet tona të përbashkëta për paqe, siguri dhe zhvillim demokratik të Kosovës deri në anëtarësimin e plotë të Kosovës në këtë organizatë prestigjioze. 

Integrimi ynë do të rrjedhë natyrshëm sepse me vlerat e veta Kosova kulturalisht i ka takuar kësaj familjeje gjithnjë, por tashti në rrethanat e reja Kosovës i duhet integrimi politik për të krijuar mundësi të reja në mënyrë që resurset njerëzore dhe natyrore të vihen në shërbim të zhvillimit të gjithanshëm shoqëror e ekonomik të vendit tonë. 


Zonja dhe Zotërinj,

Republika e Kosovës sot kërkon përqafimin e botës. Ndërsa presim njohje të shpejtë nga shumë vende të botës, me pietet të veçantë kujtojmë shumë personalitete të mëdha botërore që qëndruan përkrah popullit të Kosovës gjatë dekadave e sidomos gjatë orëve më të vështira të tij. 

Populli ynë do të dijë t’u jetë përjetësisht mirënjohës Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës, vendeve të Bashkimit Evropian, NATO-s dhe vendeve të tjera të botës demokratike për përkrahjen e pazëvendësueshme për vendin tone, Kosovën.

Zoti e bekoftë popullin e Kosovës!

Zoti e bekoftë Republikën e Kosovës!

Zoti i bekoftë të gjithë miqtë e Kosovës!

----------


## _Matrix_

*Fjalimi i Kryeministrit Hashim Thaçi në Ditën e Pavarësisë*

_E Diel, 17.02.2008 17:05_

I nderuari Kryetar i Kuvendit, 
Të nderuar deputetë, 
I nderuari President 
Të nderuar mysafirë, 
Bashkëqytetarë të nderuar; 

Këtë ditë e kemi pritur gjatë. 

Shumë njerëz kanë dhënë kaq shumë për ta bërë realitet këtë ditë të pavarësisë. 

Sot, ne nderojmë ata që na kanë nderuar neve me sakrificën e tyre. 

Ne i mbajmë mend emrat e tyre ndërsa kujtimin për ta do ta ruajmë përgjithmonë në zemrat tona. Ne jemi mirënjohës miqve dhe aleatëve tanë në vend dhe jashtë vendit të cilët na kanë ndihmuar të mbërrijmë deri këtu. 

I përshëndes të gjithë ata që janë sot këtu me ne ndërsa atyre që janë duke na shikuar në këto momente, u shpreh mirënjohjen më të thellë në emër të popullit tim. 

Kjo ditë erdhi, e nga sot e tutje Kosova është krenare, e pavarur, sovrane dhe e lirë. 

Familja ime, sikurse tuajat dhe të gjitha familjet në tërë Kosovën nuk u luhatën kurrë dhe nuk e humbën asnjëherë besimin në ne. 

Besimin në zot, drejtësi dhe fuqi. 

Duke filluar më vëllanë që la familjen e tij dhe shkoj për të luftuar, nga bujku që la tokën e tij pa mbjellë, nga burrat dhe gratë që hapën portat e tyre dhe mësuan fëmijët tanë, e deri tek studentët të cilët u ngritën dhe thanë ‘mjaft’. 

Të gjithë atyre që janë kthyer për të ndërtuar një jetë më të mirë për fëmijët e tyre: ‘ne nuk humbëm kurrë besimin në ëndrrën se një ditë ne do të qëndrojmë në mësin e shteteve të lira të botës. 

Të gjithë ne së bashku e sollëm Kosovën në këtë moment -dhe të gjithë duhet te jemi shumë, shumë krenarë. 

Ashtu sikur prindërit dhe gjyshërit e mi që më mësuan mua për sakrificë, se çka do të thotë të jesh i lirë, nga ju kërkoj që të flisni me fëmijët, nipat dhe mbesat tuaja që t’ua shpjegoni domethënien e ditës së sotme. 

Barteni këtë rrëfim tek brezat tjerë për gëzimin dhe krenarinë që ndiejmë ne sot dhe mos harroni asnjëherë t’ua përkujtoni atyre që t’i kujtojnë sakrificat e mëdha të brezave që ishin para nesh. 

Kosova, në vitet e ardhshme, do të përballet me shumë sfida. 

Por, asnjë sfidë nuk do të na zmbraps nga ecja jonë përpara në një frymë të bashkuar të një populli të bashkuar. 

Sfidat tona, që nga ekonomia, arsimi dhe shëndetësia, infrastruktura dhe integrimi evropian, janë sfida të mëdha, por nuk mund t’u bëjnë ballë frymës pozitiover të qytetarëve tanë dhe fatit tonë. 

Kosova, populli dhe territori, janë bashkuar sot në një moment historik për t’i përmirësuar jetërat e çdo qytetari brenda kufijve tanë, pa marrë parasysh përkatësinë e tyre etnike. 

Shpresat tona nuk kanë qenë asnjëherë më të mëdha. 

Ëndrrat tona janë të pakufishme. 

Sfidat para nesh janë të mëdha por asgjë nuk mund të na ndalë nga ecja jonë përpara drejt çasteve historike të cilat historia i ka ndarë për ne. 

Sot, e gjithë bota është me ne-ne po behemi pjesë e barabartë e botë demokratike. 

Deri tash kemi bërë shumë për të garantuar zotimin tonë para komuniteteve. 

Në këtë ditë historike dëshiroj ta konfirmoj gatishmërinë tonë politike për të krijuar kushtet e nevojshme për respektimin dhe mbrojtjen e komuniteteve dhe për të përmirësuar raportet midis tyre në Kosovë. 

Kushtetuta dhe ligjet tona do ta pasqyrojnë këtë së bashku me një strategji ndërinstitucionale në të gjitha nivelet e shtetit. 

Këto zotime tonat do të mishërohen në tri elemente kryesore: 

E para, garantimi i fuqishëm dhe i pakthyeshëm me ligj i të drejtave të barabarta të të gjithë pjesëtarëve të komuniteteve në Kosovë; 

E dyta, krijimi i mekanizmave të përhershëm për të garantuar që komunitetet të luajnë një rol të plotë dhe aktiv në zhvillimin e së ardhmes së vendit tonë; 

dhe e treta, është përgjegjësia jonë për të marrë masa efektive dhe të menjëhershme për të siguruar që zotimet tona të rezultojnë në ndryshime pozitive për të gjithë ata që jetojnë në Kosovë, e në veçanti për pjesëtarët e komuniteteve. 

Kushtetuta jonë parasheh që Kosova është shtet i të gjithë qytetarëve të saj. 

Nuk ka hapësirë për frikësim, diskriminim ose trajtim jo të barabartë për askënd. 

Çdo praktikë diskriminuese do të çrrënjoset nga institucionet tona shtetërore. 

Në vend të kësaj, të gjithë pajtohen se shumëllojshmëria sjell përfitime pozitive për të gjithë. 

Dragi sugradjani, 

Danashnji dan označva kraj jednog dugog procesa. 

Ovo je kraj zadnjih pretnji i zabluda da će Kosovom ikada više vladati Beograd. 

Sami Kosovari, svih etničkih, verskih i jezičkih pripadnosti će jedno nositi odgovornosti o svojoj zemlji. 

Mi činimo Kosovo nezavisnim sa ciljem da slobodu i ostale blagodati naše zemlje uzivaju svi gradjani. 

Neka ovo bude dan novog početka. 

Neka ovaj dan označi početak bolje budćnosti za sve naše građane države Kosovo. 

Neka naš Dan Nezavisnosti bude slavljen u narednim godinama i vekovima u potpunom miru, pravdi i blagostanju. 

I nderuari Kryetar i Kuvendit, 
Të nderuar deputetë, 
I nderuari President 
Të nderuar mysafirë, 
Bashkëqytetarë të nderuar; 

Kosova po e shpall pavarësinë e saj në përputhje me Propozimin Gjithëpërfshirës të Ahtisarit. 

Pavarësia e Kosovës shënon fundin e shpërbërjes së ish Jugosllavisë. Zbatimi i dispozitave të Ahtisarit të cilat janë inkorporuar në Kushtetutën e Kosovës janë prioritet nacional për ne. 

Kuvendi i Kosovës do të miratojë të gjitha ligjet kryesore që dalin nga dokumenti i Ahtisarit në ditët në vijim. 

Kosova çmon rolin të cilin e ka luajtur OKB-ja në rindërtimin e Kosovës dhe të ndërtimit të institucioneve tona. 

Presim të punojmë me OKB-në për të avancuar përpjekjet tona të përbashkëta për paqen, sigurinë dhe zhvillimin demokratik. 

Gjithashtu, ne mirëpresim misionin e ri ndërkombëtar të udhëhequr nga Bashkimi Evropian i cili do të na ndihmojë në zhvillimin tonë demokratik dhe do ta mbikëqyr zbatimin e planit të Ahtisarit. 

Me këtë rast, dua t’i siguroj fqinjët tanë se Kosova do të bëjë çmos që të vendos dhe mbajë raporte të mira me të gjitha vendet fqinje. 

Ne aspirojmë të kemi raporte të mira të ndërsjella në interesin e përbashkët edhe me Beogradin me besimin se kjo është në interesin tonë të përbashkët. 

Që nga sot, Kosova do të jetë shtet demokratik dhe shumë-etnik i të gjithë qytetarëve të saj, në rrugëtimin e saj të shpejtë drejt integrimeve euroatlantike. 

Ju faleminderit.

----------


## Albo

*Deklara e familjes JASHARI per Pavaresine e Kosoves*

Familja e komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari, bashke me Murat Jasharin, djalin e kesaj familjeje, priten plot emocion Deklaraten e Pavaresise. Familja e cila me pas u be simbol i rezistence se armatosur kunder regjimit serb u shpreh se shpallja pavaresise se Kosoves eshte nje ndjenje kombetare dhe me kete po hapet edhe nje kapitulli i ri qe do te jete krenari dhe pergjegjesi.
kryefamiljari Jashari tha se brezi qe po e perjeton pavaresine e vendit eshte brez i arte, i cili edhe do ta ndertoje Kosoven e re.

Duke mos e harruar te kaluaren e familjes se tij dhe te familjeve te tjera te deshmoreve qe rane per lirine dhe shtetesine e Kosoves, Murat Jashari tha se e vetmja gje qe mund t’u thote qytetareve te Kosoves ne keto momente eshte urime dhe e gezofshim pavaresine.


BallkanWeb

----------


## Albo

*Fjala e kryeparlamentarit Jakup Krasniqi*

_E Diel, 17.02.2008 17:38_

Kosova po e hap sot një faqe të re të historisë dhe po e ndërron hartën politike të Evropës. Duke lënë pas kujtimet e hidhura të urrejtjes e të konflikteve tragjike, ne po hyjmë në epokën e pavarësisë, të paqes dhe të përparimit të vendit tonë. 

Paqe dhe liri të vërtetë mund të ketë vetëm midis të barabartëve. Kosova e pavarur do të jetë atdheu i qytetarëve të barabartë e të lumtur, duke u ngritur mbi themelet e vlerave më të mira të traditës së saj dhe sipas parimeve të demokracisë moderne. 

Brezi i sotëm i Kosovës ka privilegj të veçantë për kthesën e madhe historike, që i bën nder, por bashkë me të ka edhe përgjegjësinë e lartë të ndërtimit demokratik e evropian të atdheut të vet dhe të brezave që do ta trashëgojnë. 

Zotimi ynë solemn për Kosovën shtet demokratik, është kontrata me qytetarët e saj dhe partneriteti me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare, është premtimi i përkushtimit jetësor për vlerat më të përparuara e themeltare të shoqërisë së sotme njerëzore. 

Kosova, asnjëherë në jetën e saj nuk ka pasur miq sa ka sot, por nesër do të ketë edhe më shumë. Kultura dhe rendi demokratik, shteti ligjor, përkushtimi paqekrijues, fqinjësia e mirë dhe fryma e dialogut, respektit dhe besimit, do të jenë baza e zgjerimit të miqësisë dhe bashkëpunimit e partneritetit. 

Shfrytëzoj këtë rast solemn, të shpreh ndjenjën e përuljes së popullit të Kosovës ndaj gjithë atyre që u flijuan në altarin e lirisë së Kosovës. 

Me respekt të veçantë përshëndes gjithë miqtë tanë, që me përkushtim ndihmuan Kosovën në çastet vendimtare dhe historike. Populli shqiptar dhe qytetarët e Kosovës do t’u jenë mirënjohës përjetë. 

Në këtë ditë të shënuar, ndihem i nderuar të përshëndes përfaqësuesin e familjes së madhe Jashari, zotin Rifat Jashari. Familja Jashari është përfaqësuese e gjithë flijimeve për liri të popullit shqiptar, është institucioni më shumë se moral që ka dhe do ta ketë Kosova. 

I nderuar zoti President i Kosovës 
I nderuar zoti Kryeministër i Kosovës 
Të nderuar deputetë të Kuvendit të Kosovës 
Të nderuar përfaqësues të prezencës ndërkombëtare në Kosovë 
Të nderuar miq dhe të ftuar 
Të nderuar qytetarë të Kosovës dhe bashkatdhetarë, kudo të ndodheni 

Zonja dhe zotërinj 

Kam kënaqësinë t’ju përshëndes në emër të Kuvendit të Kosovës dhe në emrin tim, juve dhe të gjithë ata që po na përcjellin kudo në botë në këto çaste, duke ju dëshiruar mirëseardhje në këtë seancë solemne.

----------


## Albo

*Kryeministri Berisha përshëndet pavarësinë e Kosovës, menjëherë pas shpalljes së saj * 

Sapo përjetuam si shqiptarë momentin më solemn të kombit, do të thosha ditëlindjen e vërtetë të tij. 

Deputetët e Kosovës votuan pavarësinë e vendit të tyre, duke shënuar kështu nxjerrjen dhe vendosjen e Kosovës në brigjet e lirisë, shpresës, dinjitetit dhe integrimit europian, pas një udhëtimi 600 vjeçar sakrificash sa asnjë komb tjetër në histori. 

Kjo ditë, ky moment detyron çdo shqiptar të përulet me nderimin më të thellë para lumenjve të sakrificave mbinjerëzore që shqiptarët e Kosovës bënë për liri, dinjitet dhe pavarësi, të përulemi para lumenjve të sakrificave që ata bënë për të shpëtuar kombin. Edhe një herë, dua të theksoj sot se luftuan ata, ishin kryengritjet e mëdha gjigante të fillimit të shekullit të kaluar që e bënë Shqipërinë të pavarur dhe bënë që kombi ynë të mbijetojë si një komb i pavarur në njërën pjesë të tij.  

Për 90 vjet, ata përjetuan regjimin më të egër kolonial dhe nuk u mposhtën, por mbajtën të gjallë besimin tek liria, dinjiteti dhe e ardhmja. 

Sot, ne përulemi me nderimin më të  thellë para veprës së pavdekshme të Presidentit Ibrahim Rugova, themeluesit të Kosovës moderne europiane, komandantit legjendar Adem Jashari, simbolit më të ndritur të qëndresës dhe sakrificës kombëtare për liri e dinjitet, para dhjetëra e mijëra djemve e vajzave të Kosovës që mbushën rrugët e malet e saj për të mbrojtur nderin e dinjitetin kombëtar. 

Ne përulemi me nderimin më të thellë para atyre burrave e grave të botës së lirë të Kongresit Amerikan e qeverisë së Shteteve të Bashkuara, të Britanisë së Madhe, të Francës, Gjermanisë, Italisë, Parlamentit Europian që në ditët më të vështira qëndruan në anën e lirisë së një kombi të shtypur. 

Ne përulemi para NATO-s, Aleancës më të shkëlqyer të historisë së të gjitha kohërave, që bëri të mundur këtë ditë, punës së jashtëzakonshme që ka bërë Organizata e Kombeve të Bashkuara dhe organizata të tjera ndërkombëtare. 

Ne, shqiptarët, nuk mund të shpërblejmë ndryshe veçse duke çelikosur aty ku jemi, në Shqipëri, në Kosovë, ato parime të mëdha për të cilat ata na  mbështetën. 

Akti i pavarësisë së Kosovës e bën Ballkanin më të lirë e më të drejtë se kurrë. Parlamentarët e Kosovës firmosën me votën e tyre fundin e një gadishulli që bazohej në hegjemoninë  e një kombi ndaj kombeve të tjera dhe çelën përfundimisht kapitullin e një rajoni të kombeve të barabartë, të kombeve që punojnë për një projekt të përbashkët, për integrimin europian dhe në NATO, të kombeve të vendosur të lënë mbrapa armiqësitë e konfliktet dhe të ndërtojnë bashkëpunimin, miqësinë dhe të ardhmen e përbashkët.

Pavarësia e Kosovës e bën kontinentin tonë më të drejtë, sepse i jep fund një prej padrejtësive më të mëdha, të realizuar në fillim shekullin e kaluar. 

Me këtë rast, përshëndes udhëheqjen e Kosovës, Presidentin, Kryeministrin, Kryetarin e Parlamentit, deputetët dhe qeverinë, si dhe të përqafoj të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës në këtë ditë, në të cilën ne ndajmë të njëjtin gëzim. 

Dua të garantoj se qeveria shqiptare do të japë të gjithë ndihmesën e saj për konsolidimin e pavarësisë së Kosovës, do të bashkëpunojë ngushtë me Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe Bashkimin Europian për suksesin e plotë të këtij akti madhor jo vetëm për shqiptarët, por për të gjithë Ballkanin, për konsolidimin e atij dokumenti që gjeti mbështetje universale, dokumentit të Presidentit  Ahtisaari. 

Shqipëria në ditët që vijnë do të bashkërendojë të gjitha qëndrimet e veta me qeverinë e Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës dhe qeveritë e vendeve mike të Bashkimit Europian.  

Shqipëria beson se hapet një kapitull i ri në marrëdhëniet midis shqiptarëve e serbëve dhe siguron kombin serb, Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, vendet e mëdha të Bashkimit Europian se ne do të bëjmë çdo përpjekje për paqen, stabilitetin dhe integrimin rajonal. 

Zoti e bekoftë Kosovën e pavarur,

Zoti i bekoftë shqiptarët kudo që janë.

----------


## Albo

*Deklarata e Presidentit Topi në përshëndetje të shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës.* 

17 shkurt 2008

Unë përshëndes deklaratën e institucioneve të Kosovës, mbi bazën e të cilës Kosova shpall sot pavarësinë e saj! 

Dita e sotme është një ditë historike jo vetëm për Kosovën, por për të gjithë rajonin dhe fqinjët e saj, sepse përfundimisht korrigjon gabimet e rënda historike që janë bërë në këtë pjesë të Evropës. 

Sot është një ditë e lumtur, ditë e madhe dhe me shumë emocion për të gjithë Kosovën, për popullin e saj, për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët kudo ku ata ndodhen, sot është dita e festës më të madhe për të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës. Më së fundi ata do të kenë të gjithë bashkë shtetin e tyre më të ri në Botë dhe do të gëzojnë së bashku ata frytet e këtij shteti të ri evropian. 

Ky çast është shumë i rëndësishëm për Kosovën dhe fqinjët e saj, rajonin tonë dhe Evropën, sepse zgjidh përfundimisht hallkën e fundit të shpërbërjes së ish Jugosllavisë, ngërçin e fundit politik, ushtarak e diplomatik si dhe krijon një hapësirë demokracie, sigurie, paqeje dhe stabiliteti afatgjatë. 

17 shkurti 2008, ajo minutë historike që është fryt i kurorërizimit të përpjekjeve dhe sakrificave madhore, përbën fillimin e një epoke të re besimi reciprok dhe shprese në të ardhmen, në të gjithë Evropën, duke lënë përfundimisht pas, kohën e luftërave ndëretnike të përgjakshme, kohën e genocidit dhe spastrimeve mbi baza etnike, kohën e kombeve të privilegjuara e të nënshtruara. Kjo është fitorja më e madhe e demokracisë në Evropën Lindore që nga rrëzimi i Murit të Berlinit.

Në këto çaste, ne kujtojmë me respekt dhe nderojmë veprën e të gjithë atyre që luftuan, sakrifikuan, dhanë jetën dhe gjakun e tyre, burrat, nënat dhe motrat kosovare, për realizimin e këtij akti historik. 

Sot, Kosova dhe gjithë institucionet e saj falenderojnë të gjithë aleatët e rëndësishëm ndërkombëtare, të cilët shprehën vendosmërinë dhe angazhimin e tyre serioz gjatë gjithë procesit të përfundimit të statusit të pavarësisë së Kosovës. 

Dëshiroj sot, të përshëndes të gjithë qytetarët e Kosovës dhe politikanët e saj, në mënyrë të veçantë Presidentin e Kosovës, zotin Sejdiu, Kryeministrin zotin Thaçi, Kryetarin e Parlamentit, zotin Krasniqi, të cilët po dëshmojnë përgjegjësi, dinjitet, maturi, kulturë, koncepte evropiane në procesin e ndërtimit të institucioneve të Kosovës, duke provuar se, e ardhmja e këtij shteti të ri është në Bashkimin Evropian dhe në NATO.

Këtë ditë, të gjithë duhet të përshëndesim rolin e patjetërsueshëm të faktorit shqiptar, i cili është kontribuesi më i madh për stabilitet, paqe dhe siguri në rajon, i cili mbështeti të gjitha proceset e rëndësishme integruese euroatlantike dhe demokratike në rajon e në Evropë, duke u bërë një partner i besueshëm i NATO-s, Bashkimit Evropian dhe Shteteve të Bashkuara të Amerikës. 

Sot, është dita e së ardhmes së Kosovës, dita e së ardhmes për Shqipërinë, për të gjithë rajonin dhe për Evropën e Bashkuar.

Ju faleminderit!

----------


## Albo

*Kadare: Po na ndodh diçka e madhe, që ndodh rrallë në jetën e popujve*

Paris/Prishtinë, 17 shkurt Shkrimtari i mirënjohur shqiptar, Ismail Kadare shpalljen e sotme të pavarësisë së Kosovës e vlerësoi si ngjarje të rëndësishme për historinë tonë dhe një ditë jashtëzakonisht të madhe. "Është e pamjaftueshme, duket e zbehtë, jo në gjatësinë e kësaj dite, domethënë gjuha është e zbehtë, e papërgatitur për një ngjarje kaq të madhe, që vjen njëherë në disa shekuj. Ne të gjithë po e përjetojmë këtë gjë dhe e kemi të vështirë ta shprehim, por kjo nuk na pengon ta ndjejmë në thellësinë më të madhe të saj", u shpreh sot Kadare për RTK. Duke vlerësuar zhvillimet pas deklaratës së pavarësisë, Kadare tha se liria është parimi më i madh dhe më sublim në botë dhe fakti që dita e sotme kudo në të gjitha mediat botërore ndiqet me një lloj ndjenje gati të shenjtë. Kjo, siç tha ai, ka lidhje me faktin se populli i Kosovës, bashkë me gëzimin e tij po i tregon gjithë botës, përkatësisht po i rikujton edhe njëherë se s'ka gjë më sublime se liria. "Popujt që kanë atë ndonjëherë jo që harrojnë, por ndoshta nuk e çmojnë aq sa ata që e përjetojnë për herë të parë, si të thuash është modeli i përjetshëm i lirisë që i pret të gjithë dhe kështu shpjegohet kjo ditë, dhe sidomos sot gjithë bota është e elektrizuar dhe e ndjek si asnjëherë tjetër këtë ngjarje të rëndësishme për Kosovën. Ne kemi parë shumë shtete që janë themeluar këto dhjetë vitet e fundit, por asnjëri prej tyre, asnjë shtet i ri nuk ka pasur këtë eksitim ndërkombëtar, këtë ndezje siç të thuash, këtë emocion të krijuar dhe po krijon sot në gjithë planetin tokësor Kosova. Është vërtetë një gjë e mrekullueshme, shqiptarët e Kosovës e patën këtë fat". Kadare tha se ka raste kur e drejta ka humbur në këtë botë, ka raste kur popujt nuk kanë fituar dot. Andaj ai tha se duhet kujtuar të gjithëve për ta çmuar më tepër këtë që ndodhi me popullin e Kosovës, sepse mund të mos ndodhte në qoftë se nuk do të ngriheshin shqiptarët me armë për lirinë, në qoftë se nuk do të kishim mirëkuptim me aleatët perëndimorë. "Pra e thashë këtë gjë që të jemi plotësisht të ndërgjegjshëm që kjo që po ndodh është një fat i madh, fati nuk erdhi sigurisht nga qielli, por erdhi nga vetë populli i Kosovës, erdhi nga miqtë tanë amerikanë, evropianë dhe miqtë tanë kudo që janë në botë. Prandaj të jemi pra të ndërgjegjshëm që është një fitore tepër, tepër e madhe dhe ta çmojmë thellësisht këtë që po ndodh, të ndërgjegjshëm që po na ndodh diçka e madhe, që ndodh rrallë në jetën e popujve", tha në fund të deklaratës së tij Kadare dhe ua uroi këtë kremte të gjithë shqiptarëve në Kosovë, siç u shpreh, "me një dashuri të madhe të jashtëzakonshme".

----------


## Albo

*George W. Bush: Kosova e pavarur, stabilitet për rajonin* 

Sipas Presidentit amerikan e diela per kosovaret "është një shans që i jepet Kosovës për t’u bashkuar me Evropën dhe kjo do të sjellë stabilitet në rajon". 

Presidenti amerikan Bush eshte shprehur sot ne favor te pavaresise se Kosoves nen mbikqyrjen nderkombetare. “ Ne jemi pro pavarësisë, por nën mbykqyrjen e ndërkombëtarëve. Jam prekur nga fakti se Qeveria e Kosovës ka deklaruar vullnetin e saj dhe dëshirën për të mbështetur të drejtat e serbëve në Kosovë", theksoi kreu i Shtepise se Bardhe.Sipas Associated Press, duke folur qe nga Tanzania ne Afrike ku Bush po zhvillon nje tur gjashte ditor, presidenti amerikan ka deklaruar se eshte ne interesin e vete serbeve qe te mbeten te drejtuar ne Europe.

Bush shtoi se “Populli serb duhet gjithashtu ta dije se ata kane nje mik, Ameriken”. Ky eshte nje tjeter sinjal se SHBA mbeshtet shtetin e ri te Kosoves dhe do te jete ashtu sic eshte parashikuar nder vendet e para qe do ta njohe shtetin e ri. Sipas Presidentit amerikan e diela per kosovaret "është një shans që i jepet Kosovës për t’u bashkuar me Evropën dhe kjo do të sjellë stabilitet në rajon".

Mbeshtetjen per pavaresine Bush e deklaroi edhe gjate vizites se tij te pare historike ne Tirane . Ne fakt SHBA konsiderohet si vendi mik qe shpetoi popullin e Kosoves, ne kete dite te madhe te pavaresise, flamuri i dyte qe valvitet ne Kosove pervec atij kuq e zi, eshte flamuri amerikan. 

BALKANWEB

----------


## MaDaBeR

*Ministri i Jashtem i Iralndes i ben thirrje Qeverise se Irlandes te njohe Pavaresine e Kosoves*

Date: 17/02/2008 Ora: 17:51

"Une do t'i rekomandoj Qeverise se Irlandes qe perfundimisht ne duhet ta njohim Pavaresine e Kosoves", u shpreh Ministri i Puneve te Jashtme te Irlandes, Dermot Ahern.

----------


## Albo

*Repishti: Pavarësia - e rëndësishme për shqiptarët dhe për botën*

Mirela Milori
17-02-2008	

Aktivisti i të drejtave të njeriut, Prof. Sami Repishti thotë se pavarësia e Kosovës është e rëndësishme jo vetëm për historinë e shqiptarëve, por edhe për botën e qytetëruar. Ai tha në një intervistë për Zërin e Amerikës se e sheh këtë moment edhe si eliminim të një vatre të destabilizimit të paqes në Ballkan. 

Zëri i Amerikës:  Zoti Repishti, sot pritet që të finalizohen përpjekjet për pavarësinë e Kosovës. Çdo të thotë kjo ditë për historinë shqipëtare?

Sami Rrepishti:  Unë mendoj se kjo ditë ka rëndësi jo vetëm për historinë shqiptare, por ka rëndësi për të gjithë botën e qytetëruar. Shqiptarët po plotësojnë një sukses të madh në historinë e tyre, sepse për të parën herë shumica e popullit shqiptar gjendet e lirë, por ka rëndësi dhe për botën e qytetëruar sepse po i jepet fund një padrejtësie, që është imponuar mbi popullin kosovar, një popull pa mbrojtje, dhe është gjithashtu fillimi i një epoke të lirë për një popull të shtypur, siç është populli shqiptar në Kosovë. Gjthashtu e shoh këtë moment, si eleminimin e një vatre të destabilizimit të paqes në Ballkan, meqënëse kosovarët tani e tutje nuk kanë arsye që të jenë të revoltuar. Unë e shoh rastin e Kosovës, dhe si përfundimin e proçesit të shpërbërjes së ish-shtetit jugosllav,  që fatkeqësisht kushtoi shumë për shqiptarët; sikurse dihet ka patur më shumë se 12 mijë të vrarë në Kosovë, ka patur më shumë se 20 mijë të plagosur, ka rreth 2 mijë të zhdukur fati i të cilëve nuk dihet, afro 1 milion kosovarë janë dëbuar nga shtëpitë e tyre, kemi afro 200 kisha dhe xhami që janë shkatërruar apo dëmtuar rëndë. Ajo që më kujtohet shpesh është fakti që afro 170 familje shqiptare janë djegur brenda shtëpive të tyre nga serbët. Kjo është një eksperiencë që e ka traumatizuar shumë popullin e Kosovës, një eksperiencë që nuk do të harrohet shpejt, por uroj që pavarësia e Kosovës do të shërbejë si një ilaç, për të qetësuar shpirtrat e trazuar dhe të plagosur të popullit kosovar.

Zëri i Amerikës: Si mendoni se do të jenë marrëdhëniet e shtetit të sapoformuar kosovar me komunitetin ndërkombëtar?

Sami Rrepishti:  Besoj se kosovarët kanë fituar një eksperiencë mjaft të madhe në lidhje me marrëdhëniet ndërkombëtare sepse gjatë këtyre viteve ata janë detyruar t’iu drejtohen shumë shteteve për ndihmë, sepse kanë patur nevojë për ndihmë, dhe aspekti tjetër është që kosovarët kanë treguar pjekuri politike në marrëdhëniet e tyre me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare, sidomos me SHBA dhe vendet e BE. Jam i sigurt se kosovarët mbas dhe një ekspozimi të gjatë që kanë pasur dhe mbas emigracionit të gjatë që kanë pasur me botën perëndimore, si ne Europë dhe në SHBA, ata kanë krijuar tan një klasë që është koshiente për rëndësinë e madhe që ka mbajtja e raporteve të mira me bashkësinë ndërkombëtare, dhe rëndësia e madhe që ka për Kosovën krijimi i një Kosove që do të jetë faktor pozitiv për stabilitetin në Ballkan, dhe për paqen në Europen Juglindore.

Zëri i Amerikës: Si i shihni marrëdhëniet e Kosovës me Serbinë, pas shpalljes së pavarasisë?

Sami Rrepishti: Ka shumë njerëz që parashikojnë që mund të ketë trazime të përkohëshme, me rastin e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës, natyrisht do të ketë reaksion serb, i cili nuk e di se sa do të vazhdojë, por me deklaratat e fundit që kanë bërë udhëheqësit e Serbisë, kanë hequr dorë nga përdorimi i forcës,kështu që mbetet rruga legale, mbetet rruga diplomatike. Unë jam i bindur, se pavarësia e Kosovës, shkëputja e Kosovës nga Serbia, do të jetë një faktor pozitiv, dhe për vetë serbët. Ata kanë jetuar shumë gjatë e për shumë kohë, dhe me pasoja mjaft të rënda, me mitologjinë mesjetare, dhe një gjë e tillë e ka lënë Serbinë në kuadrin e vendeve që nuk po ecin përpara, në bashkësinë europiane. Pavarësia e Kosovës, do t’i lejojë Serbisë që të përqëndrohet më shumë, drejt afrimit me Europën Perëndimore, drejt pregatitjeve për ecjen drejt Bashkimit Europian, drejt një zhvillmi më të madh në  Serbi, drejt një afrimi më të madh me shtetet kufitare, e si pasojë e kësaj do të jetë dhe një përmirësim i marrëdhënieve mes Serbisë dhe Kosovës, në mënyrë që të mbyllet njëherë e përgjithmonë ky problem i hapur.

Zëri i Amerikës: Cilët shihni si hapat e parë që Kosova duhet të hedhë si shtet i sapo formuar?

Sami Rrepishti: E para duhet sigurimi i qetësisë në vend. Kjo është një çështje e detyrueshme për çdo qeveri në botë. E dyta duhet të jetë sigurimi i fqinjëve të Kosovës se Kosova do të jetë një faktor stabiliteti politik dhe një qendër paqeje, për zhvillimin e Ballkanit. E treta, është problemi i zhvillmit ekonomik në Kosovë. Zyrtarisht papunësia në Kosovë ka arritur 40%, kurse jo zyrtarisht flitet se ka arritur deri në 60%. Por Kosova rritet me një ritëm të shpejtë, Kosova është një vend që ka popullsi shumë të re, ka popullsinë më të re në Ballkan, dhe ata duhet të sigurojnë jetesën e tyre; pra qeveria e Kosovës duhet të marrë parasysh këto vështirësi, sepse përndryshe do të ketë trazira sociale në Kosvë, dhe pavarësia e kosovës vlen në këtë rast shumë sepse, tani Kosovës i jepet mundësia që të bashkëpunojë me organizma ndërkombëtar si Banka Botërore, Banka për Zhvillimin Europian, Fondi Monetar Ndërkombëtar, që do të jenë në gjendje të japin qoftë grante, apo hua për zhvillimin ekonomik të Kosovës. Kam shumë besim se dhe emigracioni shqiptar, e sidomos kosovar, i cili në SHBA dhe në Europë ka patur mjaft sukses, do të jetë në gjendje t’a ndihmojë Kosovën me investime.

Zeri i Amerikës

----------


## Albo

*Prof. Pano: Pavarësia, vënia në vend e një drejtësie të mohuar*

Keida Kostreci
16-02-2008	

Ndërsa afrohet dita e shpalljes së pavarësisë së Kosovës, një ekspert i Ballkanit që e ka ndjekur ndër vite situatën atje, shpreh entuziazmin për këtë ngjarje. Historiani Nikolla Pano thotë për Zërin e Amerikës se pavarësia është vënia në vend e një drejtësie të mohuar për një kohë të gjatë, megjithatë ai shton se Kosova do të jetë tani nën vështrimin e kujdesshëm si të miqve, ashtu edhe armiqve.                                                   

Zëri i Amerikës: Profesor Pano, ju e keni studiuar rajonin për një kohë të gjatë, kështu që në fillim desha t’ju pyes cilat janë mendimet tuaja tani që pavarësia e Kosovës, sipas njoftimeve, pritet të shpallet të dielën.

Nikolla Pano: Jam shumë i lumtur. Ky është kurorëzimi i një procesi të gjatë. Pak popuj në Evropë, kanë provuar padrejtësi si ato që u janë dashur të vuajnë kosovarëve, duke filluar që nga traktatet e viteve 1912 dhe 1913, shtypja e regjimit jugosllav në periudhën mes luftrave dhe pas Luftës së Dytë Botërore. Kosova e ka merituar vërtet pavarësinë e cila i është mohuar për një kohë të gjatë dhe mendoj se mohimi i pavarësisë së Kosovës ka qenë një mohim i drejtësisë. Gjithashtu mendoj se tani po merr zgjidhje një nga çështjet e rëndësishme kombëtare të Evropës.

Zëri i Amerikës: Shpesh nëpër intervista dhe diskutime pyetja që shtrohej ka qenë çfarë do të ndodhë më pas (pas pavarësisë). Tani mbase ka ardhur koha të pyesim vërtet: Çfarë do të ndodhë sipas jush, pas shpalljes së pavarësisë?

Nikolla Pano: Kosova do të përballet me disa sfida të jashtëzakonshme. Së pari është sfida politike, ajo për ngritjen e një sistemi funksional politik. Nuk duhet të harrojmë që Kosova do të jetë nën një vëzhgim të vazhdueshëm dhe të shumëllojshëm si nga miqtë, ashtu edhe nga armiqtë. Miqtë e Kosovës do të kërkojnë arritjen e standardeve të larta, ndërsa armiqtë do të jenë të vëmendshëm ndaj çdo problemi të vogël, ndërsa Kosova përpiqet të ndërtojë demokracinë, shtetin ligjor, garantimin e të drejtave për të gjitha pakicat. Në lidhje me pakicat do të shtrohet çështja se cili do të jetë qëndrimi i pakicave ndaj qeverisë së re: a do ta çojnë deri në fund kërcënimin për mosbashkëpunim? Pa dyshim që Mitrovica do të jetë një pikë tensionesh. Do të duhet një punë e madhe dhe ndihma e forcave të UNMIK-ut që do të jenë ende atje. Kështu pra Kosova do të përballet me një numër të madh sfidash politike dhe shpresoj që në rrugën për t’u bërë ballë atyre, populli i Kosovës nuk do të përsërisë gabimet e Shqipërisë, gjatë periudhës së tranzicionit. Nuk është koha për prirje të theksuara partiake dhe për ndjekjen e interesave të ngushta vetjake në Kosovë. Sfidat janë aq të mëdha saqë udhëheqësit e të gjitha partive dhe të gjitha grupimeve duhet të punojnë së bashku për të zgjidhur problemet me të cilat përballet vendi. Sigurisht që do të duhet të fillojë zhvillimi ekonomik, inkurajimi i investimeve të huaja, do të duhet zgjidhur problemi i aktiviteteve të paligjshme, si kontrabanda. Po ashtu kosovarët duhet të fillojnë procesin e krijimit të një uniteti të fortë kombëtar. Synimi kryesor i popullit të Kosovës duhet të jetë ngritja e një shteti të drejtë ku të mbizotërojë shteti ligjor dhe ku korrupsioni dhe forma të tjera krimi të mos tolerohen.

Zëri i Amerikës: Çfarë ndikimi do të kenë tek Kosova dhe në përgjithësi tek Ballkani, acarimet e fundit diplomatike që vihen re në qëndrimet e kundërta të Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe Rusisë, e cila mbështet Serbinë?

Nikolla Pano: Fakti që jemi në një periudhë rivaliteti në rritje mes Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe Rusisë dhe që një nga pikat e mosmarrëveshjes mes tyre janë pikëpamjet e kundërta për pavarësinë e Kosovës, shton një element tensioni në këtë proces, është një faktor tjetër që ndërlikon ngritjen e një shteti funksional në Kosovë. Nuk ka dyshim që qeveria e Serbisë nuk do ta njohë Kosovën dhe nuk do të bashkëpunojë. Do të jetë interesante të shihet nëse qeveria serbe do ta zbatojë në praktikë kërcënimin për të ushtruar autoritetin e saj ndaj pakicës serbe dhe sigurisht që kjo do të ishte një burim tensionesh mes dy qeverive. Po ashtu megjithëse qeveria serbe ka thënë se nuk do të përdorë dhunën, ose agresionin ndaj Kosovës, në atë vend ka disa nacionalistë të skajshëm që mund të ndërmarrin veprime që mund të krijojnë tensione që do të destabilizonin ekuilibrin e brishtë që është i  nevojshëm për suksesin e shtetit të Kosovës.

Këta faktorë të jashtëm do të kenë rëndësi dhe e nuk ka diskutim që nuk do të jetë e thjeshtë që të ngrihet një shtet efektiv dhe funksional në Kosovë, por jam i bindur se atje ka disa udhëheqës të zotë. Ata kanë mbështetjen e Shteteve të Bashkuara, Britanisë, Gjermanisë, Italisë dhe anëtarëve të tjerë të Bashkimit Evropian. Po ashtu NATO-ja do të jetë e pranishme në Kosovë dhe të gjithë këta faktorë sigurisht që do t’i përmirësojnë shanset për suksesin e një Kosove të pavarur.

Zëri i Amerikës: Le t’i hedhim një vështrim së ardhmes. Megjithëse shumë vende të BE-së do ta njohin Kosovën, disa prej tyre duket se nuk do ta pranojnë pavarësinë. Në këndvështrimin afatgjatë si do të bëhet Kosova pjesë e Bashkimit Evropian dhe OKB-së, duke pasur parasysh këtë atmosferë?

Nikolla Pano: Hyrja e Kosovës në Bashkimin Evropian, anëtarësimi në OKB, pranimi i mundshëm në NATO, të gjitha këto janë pjesë e një procesi afatgjatë. Po flasim këtu për një periudhë prej 10-15 vjetësh. Një pjesë e mirë e asaj që do të ndodhë në atë periudhë do të varet nga zhvillimet në Evropë dhe a do të zbuten këto tensione mes Shteteve të Bashkuara dhe Rusisë. A do të jenë në gjendje kosovarët të dëshmojnë se janë në gjendje të ndërtojnë një shtet funksional ku të mbizotërojë shteti ligjor? A do të jenë ata anëtarë të përgjegjshëm të komunitetit ndërkombëtar? Dhe mendoj se të gjithë këta faktorë do të përcaktojnë përparimin që do të bëjë Kosova drejt shndërrimit në një shtet me të drejta të plota dhe këtyre organizmave prestigjioze ndërkombëtare.

Zëri i Amerikës: A mund të themi që kemi ardhur në fund të një cikli për Ballkanin?

Nikolla Pano: Ballkani ka hyrë në një fazë të re të historisë së tij. Sigurisht që shpërbërja e Jugosllavisë, fundi i regjimit komunist në Evropën Lindore, ka qenë një proces që ka zgjatur pothuajse 20 vjet. Tani NATO është në prag të zgjerimit në Ballkan, hyrja e vendeve të Ballkanit në Bashkimin Evropian, zgjerimi i bashkëpunimit ekonomik mes shteteve të Ballkanit, të gjitha këto janë shenja të mira për fillimin  e një periudhe të re, të fqinjësisë së mirë në atë rajon, që historikisht është karakterizuar nga armiqësi të skajshme mes vendeve fqinjë. Megjithatë faktori që vazhdon të mbetet pjesë e ekuacionit politik dhe diplomatik në Ballkan, është roli i fuqive të mëdha. Dhe ne e dimë se nga këndvështrimi historik, kur bëhet fjalë për rivalitetin mes këtyre fuqive si Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Rusia, këto janë elemente që kontribuojnë në paqëndrueshmërinë në rajon.

Por unë kam shpresa që në të ardhmen do të gjendet një zgjidhje për këto çështje që ndajnë vendet e Bashkimit Evropian dhe Shtetet e Bashkuara nga Rusia dhe të shkojmë drejt një periudhe paqeje, përparimi, bashkëpunimi në Ballkan dhe që kjo do të kontribuojë në paqen dhe përparimin e gjithë Evropës.

Zeri i Amerikes

----------


## Albo

*DioGuardi: Pavarësia, plotësim i aspiratave shumëvjeçare shqiptare*

Intervistoi Isabela Çoçoli
16-02-2008	

Presidenti i Lidhjes qytetare shqiptaro-amerikane, Joseph Dioguardi, thotë se askush nuk duhet të trembet nga pavarësia e Kosovës. Ajo i shërben stabilitetit të rajonit, është në të mirën e Serbisë për t'u integruar në Bashkimin Evropian, dhe natyrisht është plotësimi i aspiratave shumëvjeçare të shpiptarëve. Pavarësia e Kosovës është në përputhje të plotë me idealet dhe institucionet amerikane, thotë ish-kongresmeni amerikan, dhe u shërben interesave kombëtare të Shteteve të Bashkuara.

Zëri i Amerikës: Zoti DioGuardi, pritet që Kosova të shpallë pavarësinë të djelën më 17 shkurt. Si e prisni këtë zhvillim? 

Joseph DioGuardi: Isha atje rreth një vit më parë duke menduar për një zgjidhje përpara zgjedhjeve në Serbi, por nuk ishte e thënë të bëhej. Por të paktën, në atë kohë e dinim se Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe Britania e Madhe, ku gjithashtu shkova për vizitë, ishin të përgatitura për të qënë të parat që do ta njihnin pavarësinë e Kosovës, qëndrim që e shikoj edhe tani. Çfarëdo që të bëjë tani Serbia, mua më duket se Kosova ndodhet në duar të sigurta për shkak të punës të Lidhjes Qytetare Shqiptaro Amerikane dhe të komunitetit shqiptaro-amerikan, që duke punuar së bashku për më shumë se 20 vjet, hodhëm themelet për këtë. Ishin Kongresi Amerikan, ishin burra si Tom Lantos, senator Biden, kongresmeni Hayden, Gilman, njerëz të cilët vazhdimisht i thoshin Departamentit të Shtetit se politika ndaj popullit shqiptar në ish-Jugasllavi dhe në Kosovë duhej ndryshuar.

Zëri i Amerikës: Disa ish diplomatë amerikanë kanë shprehur shqetësimin se pavarësia e Kosovës do të ishte në dëm të interesve të Shteteve të Bashkuara në raport me disa fuqi rajonale dhe botërore. Kjo frikë është shprehur edhe nga disa analistë të çështjeve ballkanike. Cili është mendimi juaj?

Joseph DioGuardi: E vetmja gjë që do të dëmtonte interesat tona do të ishte vazhdimi i destabilizimit në rajon dhe jo pavarësia e Kosovës. Për shumë vjet dhamë argumenta për këtë çështje, janë bërë shumë seanca dhe hartuar rezoluta nga Kongresi. Seanca e parë në vitin 1990 zgjati rreth 5 orë. Në të mori pjesë dhe zoti Rugova, senatori Pell dhe kongresmani Lantos. Një vit më vonë në senat diskutuan senatori Pell dhe senatori Biden dhe më vonë, ky problem u diskutua nga njerëz të tjerë shumë të rëndësishëm në Komisionin për Marrëdhënie me Jashtë, duke mos harruar kongresmenin Gilman dhe paraqitëm argumente se ajo që shkaktonte destabilizimin e rajonit ishte mënyra se si shqiptarët ishin trajtuar nga serbët prej ndoshta 100 vjetësh dhe padyshim pas vdekjes së Titos. Unë personalidht, si një kongresmen i ri në atë kohë, kam paraqitur argumenta në mesin e viteve 1980 se që nga viti 1981 deri në vitin 1989 janë përndjekur nga policia e kontrolluar nga serbët rreth 600 mijë shqiptarë. Kjo ishte përpara se Millosheviçi të merrte pushtetin. Pas marrjes së pushtetit nga Millosheviçi situata u keqësua edhe më shumë. Ajo që ne kuptuam ishte se Serbia nuk synonte ta trajtonte shumicën shqiptare si qytetarë të barabartë dhe ky ishte shkaku i fillimit të problemit. Ashtu siç rrodhën ngjarjet që nga mesi i viteve 80-të e deri nga fundi i viteve 90-të ne e pamë fare qartë se nuk kishte shpresë për pajtim midis serbëve dhe shqiptarëve, jo sepse shqiptarët nuk donin, por nuk ishte dëshira e serbëve për t’i trajtuar shqiptarët si qytetarë të barabartë dhe tani shqiptarët po veprojnë si ne 230 vjet të shkuara, kur shpallën pavarësinë nga Mbreti Xhorxh i Katërt i Anglisë dhe më pas u njohëm si shtet.

Zëri i Amerikës: Pavarësia shpallet, cili është hapi tjetër, si do të mbijetojë ky shtet i ri i sapokrijuar në Evropë, veçanërisht në dy tri vitet e para?

Joseph Dioguardi: Shumë punë. Dhe komuniteti shqiptar duhet të punojë akoma më shumë në të ardhmen, sepse pavarësia ka nevojë për zhvillimin ekonomik, për punësimin e rreth 500 mijë të rinjve. Kur je shtet duhet t’i shërbesh njerëzve të tu për nevojat jetësore, të përditshme. Tani fjala është se si do të sigurohen investimet. Së pari, tani ne mund t’i drejtohemi Bankës Botërore, të cilën nuk mund ta bënim më parë, Bankës Evropiane për Rindërtim dhe Zhvillim. Ky është vetëm fillimi i ndërtimit të një infrastrukture të re, si sistemi i ri telefonik, energjitik e kështu me radhë. Pastaj do të shihet afrimi i investitorëve privatë si shqiptaro-amerikanë, hebrej-amerikanë, të cilët vlerësojnë se shqiptarët mbrojtën secilin prej tyre gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore dhe shohin se në Shqipëri dhe Kosovë ka shumë burime natyrore për t’u shfrytëzuar, të cilët, meqë ra fjala, përbëjnë të njejtin vend sepase kufijtë janë artificialë. Kështu do të na duhet të punojmë shumë dhe kemi filluar.

Zëri i Amerikës: Për sa i përket Serbisë. Udhëhqësit e saj e kanë bërë të qartë qendrimin e tyre kategorik kundër pavarësisë së Kosovës. Si do të integrohet Serbia në dinamikën ballkanike dhe më tej, me krijimin e shtetit e ri të Kosovës si një lojtar me zërin e tij në skenën e Ballkanit?

Joseph Dioguardi: Më vjen shumë keq për popullin serb. Ai nuk meriton të ketë qeveritë që ka pasur e që kanë luajtur me ngulm kartën e ultranacionalizmit. Ajo që ata duhet të kuptojnë është se bota është duke shkuar drejt integrimit, veçanërisht Evropa është duke shkuar drejt bashkimit për shkak të problemit ekonomik që përballemi. Mendimi im është se serbët duhet të kuptojnë se ata duhet të bëhen pjesë e rëndësishme e Evropës dhe ata mund të jenë të tillë, dhe jo të dëgjojnë Rusinë e cila po e përdor tani Serbinë për interesat e saj gjeopolitike. Serbia duhet të konsolidohet si demokraci dhe serbët duhet të shqetësohen për të ardhmen tyre, e cila duhet të jetë si një shtet demokratik i mbështetur parime ekonomike jo komuniste dhe të integrohet në Evropë. Kjo bëhet duke filluar nga shkalla e parë që është t’u njohësh shqiptarëve atë që meritojnë, pavarësinë.

Zëri i Amerikës: A do të ishte e drejtë të parashikohet se zhvillimet pas pavarësisë në Kososë do të provojnë se mbështetësit e pavarësisë kanë patur të drejtë dhe skeptikët do të shikojnë një tjetër tabllo nga ajo të cilës i janë trembur?

Joseph DioGuardi: Pa dyshim, sepse ajo që po ndodh është se ne po përmbushim një nga principet më të rëndësishme të ligjit ndërkombëtar. Quhet vetëvendosje. Kur ke një koncentrim njerëzish, si në Kosovë ku rreth 2 milionë shiptarë vendosin se qeveria nuk i përfaqëson ata, është shembulli më i mirë i zbatimit të ligjit që thotë se kur një grup njerëzish janë të shtypur, kanë të drejtë ashtu si 13 kolonitë e Amerikës, të mos pranojnë tiranin, që për Kosovën ka qenë regjimi komunist serb që nuk donte të kthehej në demokraci dhe më pas, Millosheviçi që kishte si qëllim krijimin e Serbisë së madhe pas shpinës së popullit shiptar. Mendimi im është se ajo që po ndodh është e drejtë, duhet të respektohet dhe Serbia do të ketë përfitimet e veta nga kjo situatë. Një gjë mund të them për shqiptarët. Ata punojnë shumë. Emigruan pa asnjë gjë dhe shiko çfarë bënë në Amerikë dhe Evropë. Të njëjtën gjë ata do ta bëjnë në Ballkan. Mendoj se motori ekonomik i Ballkanit do të jenë 7 milion shqiptarët, 3.5 milion në Shqipëri dhe 3.5 milion jashtë kufinjve duke përfshirë 2 milion në Kosovë. Ata do të punojnë së bashku si një bllok ekonomik dhe për 20 vitet e ardhshme do të provojnë se kufijtë janë të parëndësishëm. E rëndësishme është të krijosh vende pune dhe mirëqënie. Edhe Serbia do të përfitojë nga kjo.

Zëri i Amerikës

----------


## brooklyn2007

* Leonard Kerquki* 

Janë dashur tri ditë insistime të vazhdueshme për ta bindur shkrimtarin e madh shqiptar Ismail Kadarenë që të japë një intervistë për ngjarjen e madhe që do të ndodhë sot, pavarësinë e Kosovës. Shumë e bukur për të qenë e vërtetë, do të thoshte dikush. Ai insistonte që të mos fliste rreth kësaj teme, pa ndodhur vërtet. Por, në fund, ai duket se u bind se pavarësia e Kosovës tashmë është punë e kryer. Të shtunën pasdite, shkrimtari shqiptar me nam botëror, permes telefonit, dha një intervistë të gjatë për Express. Nga Parisi, Ismail Kadare shfaqi ndjenja ngazëllimi për ngjarjen që do të ndodhë sot pasdite. Çdo gjë që të themi neve është e zbehtë. Gjuha nganjëherë nuk është e përgatitur për ngjarje kaq të rralla, u shpreh ai. Sipas tij, pavarësia e Kosovës është diçka e jashtëzakonshme për nga përmasat e saj.

*Para 100 vjetësh, shqiptarët ishin të shkapërderdhur në katër Vilajete të Perandorisë Osmane. Kishte një populate të varfër, të pa-arsimuar, elita e saj ndërkaq jetonte në mërgim. Shumica e fushave të këtyre trevave shqiptare ishin në fakt moçalishte. Si ndjeheni ju, tash, në prag të formimit të shtetit të dytë shqiptar,Kosovës?*
Zakonisht thuhet se shqiptarët kanë qenë një popull pa fat në histori. Unë do ta vija në dyshim këtë shprehje. Ne, aq sa kemi pasur probleme të rënda, dramatike, në historinë tonë, aq edhe kemi pasur fat disa herë. Për shkak se ajo që thatë ju është gati e pabesueshme sot, kur e mendon se si në vitin 1912, gati 100 vjet më përpara, kur ishte një Shqipëri, do të thosha, karikaturale, një hije e zbehtë e një shteti të pocaqisur në Perandorinë Osmane, se si arriti kjo Shqipëri pa shkolla, pa jetë kulturore, pa jetë institucionale, me një diasporë të shpërndarë në katër anët e botës, se si arriti në një çast aq të vështirë të historisë europiane të krijonte shtetin shqiptar, mua ende edhe sot më vjen habi e madhe. Prandaj, mendoj se ne shqiptarët nuk jemi kaq të pafat sa kujtojmë. E njëjta gjë është edhe me shtetin e dytë shqiptar që po krijohet në Ballkan. Ta thoshe këtë gjë në 99, 98, dhjetë vjet më përpara, do dukej ëndrra më utopike, më absurde, në botë. Jo vetëm që do të marrë fund sundimi serb në Kosovë, por do të marrë fund pas një bombardimi, pas një ndëshkimi që i bën Europa, pra Europa e ndëshkon Jugosllavinë për shkak të shqiptarëve, do të ishte e pabesueshme. Do të ishte e pabesueshme që Serbia do të dëbohej nga Kosova. Dhe pabesueshmëria e fundit do të ishte që do të ketë dy shtete shqiptare në Ballkan. Prandaj, për të gjithë ne, duke ditur të gjitha problemet dhe vështirësitë që dalin përpara, të gjitha sfidat që ka Kosova - për të cilat duhet të jemi të gjithë të ndërgjegjshëm se i ka  prapëseprapë mendimi ynë duhet të jetë me një ngazëllim të plotë nga kjo anë, se është kryer diçka e cila nuk merrej me mend se do të kryhej. Dhe, është kryer relativisht shpejt, po të merrej parasysh 98, kur u acarua konflikti në Ballkan, kurse sundimi serb ishte i gjatë, tepër i gjatë. Kjo tregon se kombi shqiptar, pavarësisht nga këto telashe të mëdha që ka kaluar, shekulli i fundit ka qenë përgjithësisht - në disa
pika themelore - shumë rezultativ, me disa përfundime të papritura, të forta, sikurse ka pasur edhe drama të mëdha. Një ndër to është edhe incidenti komunist, incidenti i stalinizmit shqiptar në Shqipërinë historike. Drama tjetër ka qenë persekutimi për një kohë të gjatë i Kosovës nga komunizmi serb.
*Shteti i ri i Kosovës do ta ketë flamurin, stemën, himnin, e madje ka njerëz që besojnë se duhet ta ketë edhe një standardë tjetër të gjuhës. Në këtë kontekst, a mendoni se kështu Kosova do ta krijojë një identitet të saj, shtetëror,por edhe nacional, pas një periudhe kohore?*
E para, një herë, nuk e kuptoj pse duhet shtruar një problem i tillë. Do të thotë, me çfarë synimi shtrohet; si një gjë që kinse i duhet Kosovës për të njëmendësuar edhe më mirë atë që, si të thuash, pavarësinë e saj, që nuk mendoj se është fare kështu. Apo, ka edhe ndonjë arsye tjetër? Mendoj se që të krijohet një shtet i ri shqiptar - nuk ka lidhje fare që të shoqërohet me një dyzim të identitetit shqiptar, sepse ky është një gjymtim i ri i kombit. Ka qenë një gjymtim gjeografik, politik, shtetëror, tash ky gjymtim bie dhe krijohet artificialisht një gjymtim I ri, një ndarje të re. Ju përmendet gjuhën, disa përmendin identitetin, nesër do të përmendin historinë, kujtimet kombëtare, psikologjinë etj, etj. Për të ardhur tek një tezë e mbrapshtë që nuk ka një komb shqiptar, por paska dy kombe. Se si do të quhet ky komb tjetër, unë ende nuk e kam të qartë. Prandaj, mendoj se ky është një diskutim shumë I ngutshëm, i pamenduar, i paqartë, i turbullt. Të vijmë tek një nga shembujt, gjuha. Gjuha është një nga elementet bazë të një kombi. Artificialisht duan të krijojnë një gjuhë tjetër, gjithashtu e thashë se si do të quhet kombi tjetër njëjtë them edhe si do të quhej gjuha tjetër. Duhet të dimë se shtete të ndryshme me gjuhë të njëjtë: Gjermania, Austria, Anglia, Amerika, Franca, Belgjika... Do të thotë, nuk është ndonjë kërkesë, domosdoshmëri, ose një ndihmë për shtetin e ri që befas të kërkojë që të ndryshojë gjuhën. Dhe, bashkë me gjuhën, pastaj, aq më tepër, të ndryshojë kujtimet kombëtare, atë që quhet identitet. Mendoj se ky është një reflektim i përçudur i asaj që quhet Shqipëri e Madhe. Është hapur një legjendë e madhe prej vitesh për të penguar Kosovën që të marrë lirinë. Dhe, një ndër argumentet ishte - nëse Kosova merr pavarësinë, do ti hapim rrugë rrezikut të tmerrit, të gogolit, fantazmës së Shqipërisë së Madhe. Vite me radhë u shfrytëzua kjo frikë artificiale, e krijuar me qëllim të keq për të penguar pavarësimin e Kosovës. Kur kjo frikë u duk se ishte ngritur në mënyrë artificiale, që nuk qëndronte. Kam frikë se ky kërkim i një identitetit të ri i shqiptarëve të Kosovës, natyrisht prej disave, për shkak se mendoj që ky është një mendim në disa grupe të caktuara, ky kërkim i një identiteti të ri është një kërkim i një lloj projektimi i një rreziku të paqenë. Kjo do të thotë se ne, dakord nuk po e bëjmë Shqipërinë e Madhe, por, ama, do të bëjmë çmos që ky kombi shqiptar mos të duket I madh, ose të mos krijojmë një Shqipëri të Madhe të ndryshme shpirtërore, kulturore, gjuhësore, historike, etj. Pra, është e njëjta frikë, që ndoshta tash transferohet nga sfera politike, gjeografike, në diçka të brendshme. Si e tillë, mendoj unë, është po aq qëllimkeqe.
*Statusi i Kosovës do të jetë një pavarësi e mbikëqyrur, e definuar sipas Pakos së Martti Ahtisaarit. A mendoni se kjo Pako mund ta komplikojë organizimin e brendshëm shtetëror, duke ditur diskriminimin ekstra pozitiv që u bën vendbanimeve serbe në Kosovë?*
Ky është një nga problemet më serioze në këtë dalje. Natyrisht, nuk duhet tepruar si problem, sepse nuk mendoj që bashkësia europiane dhe ekspertët që njohin Kosovën, e që do të jenë atje për të ndihmuar njëmendësimin e pavarësisë së Kosovës, do të jenë kaq naivë saqë mos ta kuptojnë se në një shtet të ri, që është shteti i ri shqiptar, mund të lejohet që gjërat të shkojnë deri në absurditet. Pra, të abuzohet, të spekulohet me disa parime që janë të drejta, por që duke u keqinterpretuar, duke spekuluar me to, mund të kthehen në parime bllokuese, të padrejta. Është krejtësisht e drejtë që pakicat në Kosovë të respektohen në maksimumin e standardeve europiane, e në radhë të pare sigurisht pakica serbe. Por, unë prapë i kthehem asaj se nuk besoj që europianët do të jenë kaq naive sa të lejojnë bllokadë, ose me një gjuhë më të thjeshtë që quhet sabotim i gjithçkaje në Kosovës. Sepse, nganjëherë, respektimi i të drejtës dhe kalimi I asaj si një mjet bllokues - nuk janë shumë larg. Ky rrezik do të jetë në Kosovë. Mendoj se kjo nuk është fatale, ka zgjidhje. Kjo kërkon vetëm që pala shqiptare të jetë korrekte në angazhimet e saj dhe me përpjekje do të zgjidhet, do të sqarohet gradualisht. Ndryshe, Kosova nuk funksionon dot, pasi që nëse do të ketë pengesa të tilla, të krijuar me qëllim për të penguar dhe jo më qëllim për ta çuar përpara këtë shtet të ri.
T*hatë se shqiptarët nuk kanë qenë popull aq i pafat. Në fakt,tashmë në Kosovë është bërë klishe të thuhet se meritor për pavarësinë e Kosovës është populli i Kosovës dhe miqtë e shumtë perëndimorë. Por,çfarë realisht ndodhi që Perëndimi u rreshtua kaq fuqishëm përkrah popullit shqiptar, në këtë rast përkrah Kosovës?*
E para, një herë, për pyetjen që diskutohet shpesh - cili ishte faktori kryesor për çlirimin e Kosovës? Kjo është e qartë për të gjithë, ose duhet të jetë e qartë për të gjithë, se këtu janë dy faktorë, të cilët pa njëri-tjetrin do të ishin të mangët. Në radhë të parë, ishte rebelimi i drejtë shqiptar, kryengritja shqiptare, lëvizja shqiptare, lufta shqiptare, kam parasysh lufta për çlirim që udhëhoqi UÇK. Pa të, problemet e Kosovës do të zgjasin ende. Një ditë do të merrej vesh e vërteta. Por, e vërteta që ndonjëherë përmes një veprimi, që është edhe heroik dhe dëshpërues, e edhe imediat - ritmi i kësaj të vërtete që shpërthen në këtë mënyrë, është shumë efikas. Dhe, kjo ndodhi.
Pa një përpjekje të tillë, ndoshta përgjumja ndërkombëtare, dremitja do të vazhdonte shumë gjatë. Pra, ishte ky faktor i domosdoshëm. Për një fat të shqiptarëve, ky faktor gjeti mirëkuptim nga bashkësia europiane. Sepse, një kohë ai edhe mund të mos gjente mirëkuptim. Ju e dini se për një kohë të gjatë, UÇK, lufta e saj u quajt terroriste dhe propaganda jugosllave ishte kaq e zellshme në këtë gjë sa që kishte arritur të çorodiste një pjesë të opinionit ndërkombëtar, sidomos europian. Fati jonë e deshi që në këtë opinion europian pjesa më përparimtare e tij, e ndihmuar nga faktori i një pjese intelektuale tepër të guximshme të Europës, i një lëvizje të një opinioni tepër progresiv europian, zbardhi të vërtetën, se propaganda jugosllave po mashtron. Kështu që ndodhi një ndërthurje e lumtur, do të thosha unë, që faktori i brendshëm të ketë një mirëkuptim nga faktori ndërkombëtar. Dhe, ndodhi ajo që ndodhi. Ndodhi ajo që ishte e pabesueshme. Që Jugosllavia, e cila ishte kanakarja e Europës Perëndimore dhe asaj Lindore një kohë të gjatë, u bombardua nga Europa për hatër të shqiptarëve. Kështu që, mendoj se të dy këta faktorë - nuk mund të kuptohen pa njëri-tjetrin.
*Mendoni se shqiptarët janë me fat që në këto 20 vjetët e fundit patën elitë intelektuale dhe lider politikë, të cilët bën zgjedhjen e duhur  rreshtuan masat në bllokun e shteteve perëndimore?*
Nuk është e thënë që një kauzë e drejtë e një populli të vogël të gjejë mirëkuptim ndërkombëtar. Historia na jep të dyja rastet. Nga një anë, duket se e drejta fiton gjithmonë, i cili është një mentalitet popullor që disa here naiv, në fakt e drejta nuk fiton gjithmonë. Ne e dimë se ka popuj të tjerë, që njësoj sikur neve, ju është shkelur më këmbë e drejta e tyre. Prandaj, këtu është e drejtë të përdoret fjala FAT. Ne shqiptarët e Shqipërisë historike ishim të rreshtuar në një kamp fatalist të gabuar, kemi qenë në një gjendje staliniste, të pandreqshme. Ne kishim shpallur armiq, miqtë tanë. Gjë më të mbrapsht në botë nuk mund të ndodhte. Me qëndrimin tonë të keq, ndikonim për keq edhe për qëndrimin ndaj Kosovës. Si të thuash, ne mbronim Stalinin, ne nga kjo anë ishim turpi i botës dhe sigurisht se ne ishim të braktisur nga vëmendja ndërkombëtare, e një pjesë e kësaj braktisje I kalonte dashur pa dashur edhe Kosovës. Pa rrëzimin e komunizmit, Kosova nuk kishte gjasa ende të çlirohej. Do të thotë, faktori i pare që ishte, nuk ishte as i brendshëm I shqiptarëve të Kosovës dhe as factor i diplomacisë perëndimore. Ishte një para-faktor, pra rrëzimi I komunizmit, diçka që erdhi i papritur, i paparashikueshëm nga asnjë agjenci botërore. Rënia e komunizmit i hoqi bazat sundimit serb në Kosovë. Nuk është e rastit që lëvizja për çlirim në Kosovë mori hov pas rënies së komunizmit. Kjo ishte një rrjedh natyrale e historisë.
*Kushtetuta e Re e Kosovës parasheh mosbashkimin e Kosovës me ndonjë shtet tjetër. Por çfarë mendoni ju, a mund të ndodh që në 100 vjetorin e shpalljes së mëvetësisë së Shqipërisë, pra pas katër vjetësh,Kosova dhe Shqipëria të bashkohen?*
Këtë çështje unë nuk e kam parë të shtrohet diku. Nuk mendoj se është një problem për tu shtruar. Është një problem që mendoj si i përket distancave të mëdha kohore. Populli shqiptar ka gjëra tjera përpara. Kosova ka shumë gjëra që duhet ti zgjidhë, nga të cilat nuk duhet të trembet aspak, sepse një nga karakteristikat e lirisë është dinamizmi i jetës, i problemeve, të cilat kërkojnë zgjidhje. Shqiptarët kanë dhënë të kuptohet, përmes disa formave, se ata kanë bërë një sakrificë, kanë hequr dorë nga një ide që qarkullonte në mënyrë jo të organizuar. Pasi që çdo popull e ka në subkoshiencën e tij, një ide të natyrshme, të jetë familja bashkë. Por, këtu nuk ka pasur programe, zyra, organizimi nuk ka pasur as të hapura as të fshehta për një gjë të tillë. Prandaj, aq më pak kjo çështje mund të shtrohet kur shqiptarët sapo morën Kosovën në duar. Unë nuk e di të jetë shtruar kjo çështje edhe në Kosovë.
*Në fakt kjo çështje shtrohet prej qarqeve ende margjinale, por që nuk dihet se si do të rrjedhin ngjarjet më tej.Por,a mendoni se bashkimi i shqiptarëve në fakt do të ndodh në Bashkimin Europian?*
Hyrja e Kosovës dhe Shqipërisë në Bashkimin Europian, që është një çështje që mund diskutohet në mënyrë konkrete, praktikisht hyn hapësira shqiptare, e cila edhe në këto dyja nuk është e plotë, po të shikohet nga ana gjeografike ose politike. Bota shqiptare, hapësira shqiptare, universi shqiptar, në një Europë, e bashkuar vetvetiu, i dedramatizon kufijtë, i kthen ata në një faktor të dorës së dytë, të tretë. Kryesorja është që populli shqiptar tI zgjidhë problemet e tij vitale, të shëndoshet, të forcohet, të përparojë, të emancipohet, të qytetërohet, të krijojë standarde të larta dhe të gjitha problemet tjera vetvetiu shkojnë drejtë zgjidhjes. Kosova, për shembull, ka problemin e jashtëzakonshëm të papunësisë, problemin e jashtëzakonshëm të funksionimit të degëve të përgjithshme të ekonomisë, etj. Të njëjtat probleme i ka edhe Shqipëria. Madje, disa herë më të mbrehtë. Kështu që, mendoj se energjitë tona kanë ku derdhen një kohë të gjatë, pastaj duke hyrë në Europë gjithçka ndryshon, vizionet, realitetet ndryshojnë, zgjidhen probleme që dukeshin të pazgjidhshme dhe dalin njëkohësisht probleme që kanë qenë të paparashikueshme. Kjo është jeta e kontinentit europian.
Fatmirësia më e madhe e kombit shqiptar sot është se ideja shqiptare me idenë europiane - përkon. Nuk ndeshen. Shqipëria po përfiton nga kjo bashkë-udhëtim me Europën, nga kjo bashkëpërputhje strategjish, mendimesh, për gjërat themelore. Falë kësaj, u krijua shteti i dytë shqiptar. Prandaj, ky është një fat i madh. Ka vende që gjykojnë se ju pengon hyrja në Europë, ju pengon aspirata europiane. Kurse, aderimi ynë në aleancën Euro-Atlantike dhe në Bashkimin Europian është tepër I sinqertë, i vërtetë, sepse lidhet me ekzistencën tonë, me sigurinë tonë për të ardhmen, me zhvillimin tonë ekonomik, kulturor me gjithçka.
*Ka njerëz që mendojnë se Kosovës duhet ti ndërrohet emri. Cili është mendimi juaj,zoti Kadare, a duhet ti hyhet kësaj aventure apo jo?*
Mendoj se është një gjë që ndoshta është e parakohshme që të shtrohet tashti. Është një problem jo fort i rëndësishëm, është një problem luksi. Është e vërtetë se fjala Kosovë është një fjalë serbe, sllave, e vërtetë. Por, unë zakonisht e kam një parim se nuk dua të hyj në gjëra që i përkasin shqiptarëve të Kosovës, pasi që është mendimi i tyre zotërues në këtë rast që duhet të merret parasysh. Nuk mendoj se është një gjë që nuk pret. Sigurisht se mund të shtrohet, mund ti vijë radha. Shumë shtete në botë, këto 30-40 vitet e fundit, kanë ndërruar emrat. Nuk është kjo ndonjë skandal, nuk është ndonjë gjë e paparë në botë. Por, se sa është për tu shtruar tashti, nuk jam i sigurt.
**Marrë nga Express, Kosovë*


http://www.balkanweb.com/sitev4/index.php?id=16382

----------


## Albo

*Nga mbledhja e Kryesisë së Kuvendit*

_E Hënë, 18.02.2008 17:02_

Kryesia e Kuvendit të Republikës së Kosovës, në mbledhjen e saj të parë, pas shpalljes së pavarësisë së vendit, ka shqyrtuar çështjen e logos së Kuvendit të Kosovës dhe ka vendosur që shenjë dalluese (përkohësisht) e Kuvendit të jetë Stema e Kosovës, e miratuar në Seancën e Jashtëzakonshme të 17 shkurtit. Poshtë saj shkruan :“Republika e Kosovës” (shqip, serbisht dhe anglisht), ndërkaq një radhë më poshtë shkruan: “Kuvendi” (gjithashtu në tri gjuhë). 

Në këtë mbledhje, të drejtuar nga Jakup Krasniqi, kryetar i Kuvendit, Kryesia ka shqyrtuar grupin e parë prej dhjetë projektligjesh që burojnë nga Propozimi Gjithëpërfshirës i Marti Ahtisarit, të cilat do të shqyrtohen për herë të parë në seancën plenare të së martës, më 19 shkurti të këtij viti: Projektligji për Ministrinë e Punëve të Jashtme, Projektligji për privilegje dhe imunitete diplomatike, Projektligji për shtetësinë, Projektligji për policinë, Projektligji për Inspektoratin policor, Projektligji për dokumentet e udhëtimit, Projektligji për përdorimin e simboleve shtetërore, Projektligji për zonat e veçanta të mbrojtura, Projektligji për vetëqeverisjen lokale dhe Projektligji për kufijtë administrativ komunal. 

Këto projektligje shqyrtohen me procedurë të përshpejtuar, konform vendimit të seancës plenare të 15 shkurtit (brenda 24 orëve nga momenti i arritjes së tyre në Kuvend), kurse gjatë 24 orëve vijuese, deri në shqyrtimin e dytë të tyre, me to merret komisioni ad-hoc, i krijuar nga Kuvendi i Kosovës, në po atë seancë. 

_Kuvendi i Kosovës_

----------


## Exha

Ditë e madhe...E pa harruar, por për të cilën u sakrifikuan shumë gjenrata. Nuk na e fali askush. E fituam...Për këtë edhe duhet ta ruajmë...
Urime, gëzime, prosperitet...
G ë z u a r   shqiptarë kudo që jeni...

Na erdhe...
Nëpër male
në borë e shi
Me gjak spërkatëm
ardhmërinë...
Na erdhe si fëmiu
si shpirti e si zemra...
Si ajri si dielli
duke larguar retë
skëterrën hoqëm
Përgjithmonë...

Pra edhe njiherë gëzuar...

----------


## zoteria_420

Uroj  gjith kosovaret ta gezojne Pavearsine eshte gjeja me e shtrejte per kosovaret por dhe per ne te gjith shqiptaret .

Ne forum rgziston nje materjan i bollshem per persekutimet qe u eshte bere popullit te kosoves per me shume se 100 vitesh . Materjali ka historine ,fakte dhe shifra , materjali  eshte siguruar me shume sakrifica  i dale nga divizjoni 20 ushtarak serb , botuar ne gazeten panaorma me para . tashme ndodhet ne faqet e forumit . Per ta patur me te thjeshte per ta gjetur per ata qe kane deshire ta lexojne , shkruani  ne faqe Qemal Biraku , dhe me pas midis shume shkrimesh do te gjeni dhe kete materjal te bollshem dhe interesant . Ciao .

----------


## pshu

gezuar pavarsine.faleminderit per informacjonen

pershendetje te perzemerta nga mynihu

----------

